# Small closet grow



## dlftmyers (Jul 21, 2013)

Using Fox farm ocean forest soil unknown strain (Bag seed) Using CFL lighting She is in a small closet, This is her First day of 12-12 today she is 22 inches tall and pretty bushy and she is exactly 1 month and 3 day from seed, She starting showing her sex about 1 week ago. Hear are some pics of her Let me know if you have any questions and thank's for looking


----------



## CannabisConnoisseur23 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice job  very vibrant colors in pic 5. Did you FIM her or top a few times?


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 21, 2013)

CannabisConnoisseur23 said:


> Nice job  very vibrant colors in pic 5. Did you FIM her or top a few times?


 Thanks alot Ya I Top her one time She had two colas going but i broke one and it is starting to grow back  As soon as she starts to 
flower a little more i will post more pic's, and pic 5 is of one of her side shoots which I did not top


----------



## Highocaine (Jul 21, 2013)

I'd recommend a little supercropping if you can't raise any higher, but she's lookin' good! Are you going to feed her some nutes soon? Fox farm goes for around 3 weeks normally, right?


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 21, 2013)

Ya sorry I forgot to add that I am using the fox farm nutes as well Just gave her some open sesame about 5 days ago she seem's to really like it and the fox farm soil is really good at least for this plant,I did not add any extra nitrogen just liquid karma during her 4 weeks of growing ,this is the first time using the ocean forest and so far so good


----------



## ZOMBIESxWEED (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice plant! Eagerly waiting to see the results.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 22, 2013)

ZOMBIESxWEED said:


> Nice plant! Eagerly waiting to see the results.


 You and me both I will be updating but not every day more pic's coming pretty soon


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 22, 2013)

Lookin good so far bro....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks good mate, keep the pics coming!


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 22, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Lookin good so far bro....


Thank's for stopping bye Mr.Vega ,Ya so far so good fingers crossed


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Looks good mate, keep the pics coming!


Thank's LetsGetCritical will be posting some pic maybe this weekend or sooner


----------



## main cola (Jul 22, 2013)

Looking good due you just have the one plant?


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 22, 2013)

main cola said:


> Looking good due you just have the one plant?


 I have one more plant in a smaller closet that I am trying to due some LST on she looks good so far I will post some pics for ya Pic #2 is not of the LST plant but the rest are


----------



## pghdave420 (Jul 22, 2013)

looks good i hope mine make it that far with my cfl grow


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 22, 2013)

pghdave420 said:


> looks good i hope mine make it that far with my cfl grow


Just take 1 day at a time and I am sure you will get there Thank god for RIU or I would of never had made it this far


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 23, 2013)

Very nice plants! can't wait to see them all grown up


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 23, 2013)

Okay it's only been two days of 12/12 and lot's of new growth everywhere


----------



## pghdave420 (Jul 25, 2013)

how the girls looking?


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 25, 2013)

More pic's coming maybe tonight the girl's where looking awesome that last time I looked ,thanks for stopping by pghdave420


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 27, 2013)

Just a little update she is 1 week into flowering as of today she is looking healthy and seems to be growing pretty fast she now stands at about 30 inches any questions please ask just used some bloom tea i made up she seems to like it you can find the recipe here :https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i-12.html Thanks to my friend GandalfdaGreen


----------



## main cola (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice plants and nice link thank you


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 28, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Just a little update she is 1 week into flowering as of today she is looking healthy and seems to be growing pretty fast she now stands at about 30 inches any questions please ask just used some bloom tea i made up she seems to like it you can find the recipe here :https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i-12.html Thanks to my friend GandalfdaGreen


that fourth pic you can see all the new growth!!! I love it!!! she's really pushing those flowers out, keep doing whatever you are doing girl!


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 28, 2013)

Buahahahahaaa my bad


----------



## ArCaned (Jul 28, 2013)

Looking good, best of luck with your harvest!


----------



## pghdave420 (Jul 28, 2013)

dam looking real good dlftmyers.she taking up all your space in there lol. here mine day 14


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 29, 2013)

pghdave420 said:


> dam looking real good dlftmyers.she taking up all your space in there lol. here mine day 14View attachment 2753901View attachment 2753902View attachment 2753903View attachment 2753905


Looking good keep it up and your right she does take up a lot of room but she looks and smells so good


----------



## Sargeantneo (Jul 29, 2013)

thats alot of light, she must be loving life! how do you keep the cupbaords temperature down though? i have two CFLs in a double wardrobe and it get mad hot in there! even with an extractor


----------



## lospsi (Jul 29, 2013)

That's a quite large plant, how many actual watts are you using? She is beautiful by the way, gl bro.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 29, 2013)

Sargeantneo said:


> thats alot of light, she must be loving life! how do you keep the cupbaords temperature down though? i have two CFLs in a double wardrobe and it get mad hot in there! even with an extractor


It is pretty bright in there I keep my air set around 75 and I have a intake fan at the bottom of the closet and have a larger 6 inch exhaust fan at the top of the closet temp's stay around 82 with lights on about 72 with lights off


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 29, 2013)

lospsi said:


> That's a quite large plant, how many actual watts are you using? She is beautiful by the way, gl bro.


Okay I have 6 23w 2700k cfls, 2 105w 2700k cfls, 2 105k 5500k and 2 23w 6500k and she seems to really like all that light, next grow I think I am going to switch to the hps bulbs just to see the difference hopefully I can control the heat they produce Thanks for looking


----------



## pghdave420 (Jul 29, 2013)

i bet it smells so good .idk how ppl hate the smell its a beautiful thing lol.but i also think beer is so fowl and ppl think im weird


----------



## hbbum (Jul 29, 2013)

Usually I love the smell, I have a particularly rank grow going on now. That doesn't mean I want to share the smell with my kids or neighbors  Plus my grow is in my office, if I didn't treat the smell I would goto meetings reeking of a skunk


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 29, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Usually I love the smell, I have a particularly rank grow going on now. That doesn't mean I want to share the smell with my kids or neighbors  Plus my grow is in my office, if I didn't treat the smell I would goto meetings reeking of a skunk


You don't want to go into meetings smelling like skunks I think I am going to have to get some type of charcoal filter as I dont have one as of today or maybe gets some ona blocks has anybody ever used them with success? http://onaonline.com/prod-onablock.php


----------



## hbbum (Jul 29, 2013)

I use the ona gel, not the block and the gel works fine, never tried the block.

Here is the DIY carbon filter I made/use.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/649682-ultimate-diy-carbon-filter.html


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 29, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I use the ona gel, not the block and the gel works fine, never tried the block.
> 
> Here is the DIY carbon filter I made/use.
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/649682-ultimate-diy-carbon-filter.html


Hey thanks for that link for the filter That and the ona block should work


----------



## hbbum (Jul 29, 2013)

Does the trick for me, and my head is less than a foot from my grow box and I cannot smell it when closed. I think I mentioned that occasionally I will get a hint of the smell even with the filter in my garage where I vent my exhaust, but that is rare. I stopped leaving the ona gel open though, since it was equally suspicious to have my garage smelling of fresh linen  Now I only use when I need to open the door to work on the plant (feeding, watering, LST etc.)


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 29, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Does the trick for me, and my head is less than a foot from my grow box and I cannot smell it when closed. I think I mentioned that occasionally I will get a hint of the smell even with the filter in my garage where I vent my exhaust, but that is rare. I stopped leaving the ona gel open though, since it was equally suspicious to have my garage smelling of fresh linen  Now I only use when I need to open the door to work on the plant (feeding, watering, LST etc.)


Crap just went to your thread https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/674018-strawberry-dream-grow.html Very nice I will defiantly be following along and now I am hungry for some salmon....


----------



## hbbum (Jul 29, 2013)

Lol, thanks. Its good to have something to eat after a  and I find some smoked salmon or ribs does the trick


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 29, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Lol, thanks. Its good to have something to eat after a  and I find some smoked salmon or ribs does the trick


Ribs sound good to lol......... Baby Back Ribs...


----------



## pghdave420 (Jul 31, 2013)

dlftmyers im being lazy did you say how long you vegged for?


----------



## hbbum (Jul 31, 2013)

Its in post #1 

1 month, 3 days veg, and I am pretty sure you owe us some photo updates


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Going to take some pics tonight My camera batteries are charging But here are some pics for you The first 3 pics are from my experiment I lst her and then super cropped her, The next 4 pics are from my main plant that now stands about 33 inches the last I checked her she is doing awesome, The 10th pic is also a little experiment its called main lining you can find the thread here https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html and the last pic was from my last grow which was my very first grow planted 1 bag seed and she turned out to be a female not to impressive but I was super happy with her


----------



## pghdave420 (Jul 31, 2013)

told ya i was being lazy lol and high.mmm the buds hanging look tasty


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

pghdave420 said:


> dlftmyers im being lazy did you say how long you vegged for?


 1 month 3 days


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

pghdave420 said:


> told ya i was being lazy lol and high.mmm the buds hanging look tasty


They turned out really nice I was really surprised I would of never made it with out the help of the R.I.U. community


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 31, 2013)

looks.good.bro


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Another pic her name is Priscilla


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Okay it's been one week and 3 days now that she has been In flower. And this girl just keeps getting bigger and bushier Its hard to take pics of her in the closet so I'm only posting a couple


----------



## hbbum (Jul 31, 2013)

Looking great, I would say I will race you to harvest, but judging by those beautiful wide leaves she looks pretty heavily Indica. You will probably be done drying and into your cure before I can even think about harvesting.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Looking great, I would say I will race you to harvest, but judging by those beautiful wide leaves she looks pretty heavily Indica. You will probably be done drying and into your cure before I can even think about harvesting.


I seen your girls they look awesome You don't think they will finish around the same time? My last grow took 9 weeks but well worth the wait But she is already gone up in smoke......


----------



## hbbum (Jul 31, 2013)

If I get lucky she will be 9-10 weeks I think, and I got a week into flowering (started about 2-3 days after flip). It is hard to say, noone seems to have any experience growing this strain here on RIU or really anywhere online that I could find. 

I got 186g on my last grow, even after using 65g which was fluffy popcorn buds for butter and giving my brothers a couple zips I still have well over 1.5zip, and about 1.5lbs of budder  . If these cuttings I put in a solo cup take root, I will have a bit of a backlog.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 2, 2013)

Okay just check on my girl and she is starting to take shape, Hairs Hairs and more hairs lol Sorry about the crappy pics


----------



## Achieve2013 (Aug 3, 2013)

looking good there! keep it up!! and us updated!


----------



## Crankyxr (Aug 3, 2013)

Should think about hanging the CFL's horizontally rather than vertically since almost all of the light emitted from CFL's come from the side of the bulbs, not from the tops.
Your ladies are looking great dft.


----------



## Vigth (Aug 3, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Using Fox farm ocean forest soil unknown strain (Bag seed) Using CFL lighting She is in a small closet, This is her First day of 12-12 today she is 22 inches tall and pretty bushy and she is exactly 1 month and 3 day from seed, She starting showing her sex about 1 week ago. Hear are some pics of her Let me know if you have any questions and thank's for looking


Looking great bro, how much watts during veg/flower?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 3, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> Should think about hanging the CFL's horizontally rather than vertically since almost all of the light emitted from CFL's come from the side of the bulbs, not from the tops.
> Your ladies are looking great dft.


 Thanks for the tip Black Jesus


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 3, 2013)

Vigth said:


> Looking great bro, how much watts during veg/flower?


For flower I am using 

6 23w 2700k cfls, 2 105w 2700k cfls, 2 105k 5500k and 2 23w 6500k and I forget how many I had during veg I guess I should of wrote it down..​


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Aug 3, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks for tip Black Jesus



hilarious


----------



## mr.maryj (Aug 3, 2013)

dood im right with u 2 my plants look jus like those ..... will def keep this thread thier will def be a race to the finish


----------



## Vigth (Aug 3, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> For flower I am using
> 
> 6 23w 2700k cfls, 2 105w 2700k cfls, 2 105k 5500k and 2 23w 6500k and I forget how many I had during veg I guess I should of wrote it down..​


Haha nothing wrong with writing things down . Thanks for the quick reply bro, looks like I need just a TAD more lights for flowering .


----------



## Crankyxr (Aug 3, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> hilarious


And you thought there was only white Jesus? Bah. Blasphemy!


----------



## pghdave420 (Aug 3, 2013)

whats up dlftmyers.transplanted my main into a 3 gallon pot


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 3, 2013)

Okay here are some more pics first is a plant that I am trying to main line seconded is an lst plant that i just super cropped and the last ones are from my main plant Priscilla


----------



## beterthanjeff (Aug 3, 2013)

puts your last grow too shame the mainline is looking picture pefect as well as for that small bush wtf lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 4, 2013)

beterthanjeff said:


> puts your last grow too shame the mainline is looking picture perfect as well as for that small bush wtf lol


That small bush is my lst plant that i just super cropped and she is already recovering. Thanks for stopping by Jeff


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 4, 2013)

Super excited today my girl is two weeks into flowering and she looks amazing no signs of any stress just a couple of light burns but not really bad at all and I just confirmed that my lst plant is a female  she was just kinda of an experiment ,I have been ruffing her up tying her down and super cropped her but now that I know she is a female gonna be a little more careful with her But i think she likes it a little ruff lol


----------



## hbbum (Aug 4, 2013)

Congratz on the girl.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 4, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Congratz on the girl.


Thanks man that's the second plant for me that started showing her pistols before I even switch to 12/12 Is that normal I mean do must plants show there sex before you switch to 12/12 because my first grow I did not know the sex till one week into 12/12 I was hoping it was just good genetics ?


----------



## hbbum (Aug 4, 2013)

They will once they are mature enough, I use clones so never worry about it. I think most likely because you vegged her so long. You will notice your flowers will probably start within 2-3 days after the flip.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 4, 2013)

hbbum said:


> They will once they are mature enough, I use clones so never worry about it. I think most likely because you vegged her so long. You will notice your flowers will probably start within 2-3 days after the flip.


Thanks i appreciate the info tried to rep but it wont let me I have to spread the love around Thanks again


----------



## Lobochristy (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice my 1st grow to . Mine is out of control.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 4, 2013)

Lobochristy said:


> Nice my 1st grow to . Mine is out of control.


 I looked at your thread but i really did not see any good pic's do you have any of this out of control plant? And thanks for stopping by and good luck on your grow


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Okay here are some more pics first is a plant that I am trying to main line seconded is an lst plant that i just super cropped and the last ones are from my main plant Priscilla


U got this man ur doin awesome...I dig the closet set up....mainlining looks good too... just b patient w it ull see what to do...let her shoot up some n thicken up some then another round of topping.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> U got this man ur doin awesome...I dig the closet set up....mainlining looks good too... just b patient w it ull see what to do...let her shoot up some n thicken up some then another round of topping.


Hey I really appreciate you stopping by and giving me advice, Your right just got to be patient That's what i was thinking about letting her shoot up then topping her again Thanks again Mr.Vega


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes but dont like top her rite when u think shes ready...what I mean is let her shoot up a node or even two...then come down to first node on that branch or wherever u want her to split n cut her there....this will help keep her branches thick n strong...it takes more time but ull be making a beast...just get in the mindset that ur in absolutely no rush to flower ur mainline plants...u have to learn to appreciate the veg process on this one...which is a good thing


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 5, 2013)

Okay ya I'm in no hurry to flower her I have a veg closet and a flower closet and the one that is in flowering still has about 7 or so weeks to go so I got time to mess with her and let her grow


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 5, 2013)

Just a couple of pics, I wish my camera skills where better. Two week's one day sense the flip to 12/12 I just water her leaves are a little droopy but not really to bad


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

They're healthy lookin plants...theyll produce well.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 5, 2013)

Fingers crossed Mr.Vega I think I need to get some more side lighting down at the bottom not sure if i should trim some of those lower popcorn bud sites? I never trimmed anything during veg


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

Def side lights...very important imo...use good judgement on trimming...if it doesnt look like itll amount to shit hack it..ur little lower weak lookin shoots...now side lighting helps w a lot of lower stff u just gotta use ur judgement...look at the plant...visualize what its gonna do n go from there...experience will help w this as u grow....better too little than too much when trimming just remember that...baby steps...dont go too far n get carried away n fuck urself.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 5, 2013)

Great advice man This is why I love RIU I don't think I would of made it with out the help from people like yourself thanks again man Wish I could have rep you again but it wont let me


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

No prob man I like to help cool ppl...


----------



## ShopWhor3 (Aug 5, 2013)

looking good bro! very nice setup!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks ShopWhor3 love your name lol and thanks for stopping by my thread


----------



## ShopWhor3 (Aug 6, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks ShopWhor3 love your name lol and thanks for stopping by my thread




haha thx bro. figured it was fitting. im a mechanic by trade and seems like my race cars are in my shop more than theyre at the track hahah. my drag car actually has a shop whor3 sticker on the winshield


----------



## EliteHigh (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks for the updates, plants look amazing!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 6, 2013)

EliteHigh said:


> thanks for the updates, plants look amazing!


No problem thanks for stopping by and for the compliment


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 6, 2013)

ShopWhor3 said:


> haha thx bro. figured it was fitting. im a mechanic by trade and seems like my race cars are in my shop more than theyre at the track hahah. my drag car actually has a shop whor3 sticker on the winshield


Nice they just closed one of tracks close to my house my friend races and he is pissed now he has to tow his car like 75 miles compared to 15 miles crap


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 6, 2013)

excellent work. your going to have a fun few weeks, enjoy!


----------



## Dogenzengi (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice Plant!
I hope I have as much good fortune!
peace,
DZ


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 6, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> excellent work. your going to have a fun few weeks, enjoy!


Thanks LetsGetCritical I checked out your main line grow as well its looking awesome https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/678668-letsgetcriticals-2nd-grow-mainline-experiment.html


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 6, 2013)

Dogenzengi said:


> Nice Plant!
> I hope I have as much good fortune!
> peace,
> DZ


Thanks man I checked out your grow there looking nice and healthy keep doing what your doing and you will have buds before you know it....


----------



## Nobikaigan (Aug 6, 2013)

Damn, I must agree with everyone... It seems your plants are doing great and that is a sweet setup! Good job!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks Nobikaigan


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Okay here are some more pics first is a plant that I am trying to main line seconded is an lst plant that i just super cropped and the last ones are from my main plant Priscilla


Very nice


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

My new light


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

View attachment 2767462new light 175w mh for veg


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

Just some more bud pics


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry I'm trying to learn how to make my pics bigger


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

View attachment 2767486 made the pic bigger


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

still having trouble sorry lol


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> View attachment 2767466 Just some more bud pics


sweet!!!!! those are some DAMN fine buds popping up on her!!!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Roseypeach she is coming along nicely


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2013)

oh wow man! looks great! 
whatever you are doing, keep it up for sure 

did you see my Snowstorm trial photos on Danks thread? its maybe a few pages back...
the old girl finally yielded to me, she's pumping out fresh white hairs everywhere. It's awesome.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

Is this the page?https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/621620-danks-update-come-friends-take-674.html


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice bro...


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to roseypeach again.



*


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mr.Vega again.



*


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah its done that to me last time I tried to rep u...ha...theyre pretty strict w that double reppin....which is a good thing I think...that a way ppl cant really get bogus reps...


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

Good point,I seen one thread that's all they where doing giving each other rep and stating how much rep they got not sure why. What does that accomplish?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Good point,I seen one thread that's all they where doing giving each other rep and stating how much rep they got not sure why. What does that accomplish?


some are more 'experienced' or rather 'older members' than us newbies LOL 
it's all good though, I hear you can trade reps for seeds at a couple of seedbanks...but don't repeat that cause there are some assheads that will make you feel stupid for asking about it


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> some are more 'experienced' or rather 'older members' than us newbies LOL
> it's all good though, I hear you can trade reps for seeds at a couple of seedbanks...but don't repeat that cause there are some assheads that will make you feel stupid for asking about it


Really i seen a thread about something like that but i thought it was people just trying to troll?


----------



## ShopWhor3 (Aug 7, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Really i seen a thread about something like that but i thought it was people just trying to troll?


lmao.. they were trolling its in that rep thread. was just someone screwing around. your girls are looking good! keep up the great work!


----------



## hbbum (Aug 7, 2013)

Damn DLF, looking great


----------



## pghdave420 (Aug 7, 2013)

sup sup looking good dlf.i think day 30 im going into 12/12 with all 4 my plants .lol i got my nutes but im affraid to use them cause my plants look so healthy


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone. My second grow so I hope i learned from my first mistakes on my first grow, light leaks, heat stress and over watering to name a few not this time. Thanks again to all that helped on RIU


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 9, 2013)

couple of pics


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 9, 2013)

Priscilla View attachment 2769928


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 9, 2013)

One more


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> couple of pics
> View attachment 2769924


...its a close one ladies n gents


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

U see resin yet?....


----------



## hbbum (Aug 10, 2013)

Can I jump in to this race since I started flowering on 7/20?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 10, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> U see resin yet?....


Just with my scope


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 10, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Can I jump in to this race since I started flowering on 7/20?
> View attachment 2770291


Man your's looks great The race is on 7/21 one day later then you but yours looks weeks ahead of mine


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 10, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2770285View attachment 2770287...its a close one ladies n gents


Looking good I think yours looks way more mature then mine but it's gonna be a fun one to watch Just picked up some more lights for the side hopefully it will help


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Looking good I think yours looks way more mature then mine but it's gonna be a fun one to watch Just picked up some more lights for the side hopefully it will help


All three of us are neck n neck...I think hbum has us beat on resin tho.......mines packin on but his is really packin on...this should be interesting...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 10, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Good point,I seen one thread that's all they where doing giving each other rep and stating how much rep they got not sure why. What does that accomplish?


don't u know what u can do with rep? heres my bud,lol, its huge hey? View attachment 2770368


----------



## hbbum (Aug 10, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Man your's looks great The race is on 7/21 one day later then you but yours looks weeks ahead of mine


Sativa heavy strain, that I can find noone with any experience growing. I have no idea how long she will take to flower. She is already glistening though


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> don't u know what u can do with rep? heres my bud,lol, its huge hey? View attachment 2770368


Rep makes u cool...ha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 10, 2013)

anything else?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 10, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> don't u know what u can do with rep? heres my bud,lol, its huge hey? View attachment 2770368


 You will have some dank buds before you know it


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> anything else?


No.....not really...bitches dig rep.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 10, 2013)

Bitches be on my "D" cause all of my rep


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 10, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> You will have some dank buds before you know it


 thanks, and looks like they going to resend my seeds! so that's cool.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## hbbum (Aug 10, 2013)

It makes your ePeen grow HUGE!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> thanks, and looks like they going to resend my seeds! so that's cool.


Ha...they resent mine three times....stil no seeds...not to dicourage u or anything...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 10, 2013)

negative rep, remind u of anyone


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 10, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ha...they resent mine three times....stil no seeds...not to dicourage u or anything...


haha yeah as long as theres still hope! I think the tracking shit fucked it, all the others reg mail arrived for me, but after finding 3 seeds I really don't expect to get anything again lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 10, 2013)

This guy?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 10, 2013)

yes, mr nobody likes me and I'm not even trolling


----------



## mr.maryj (Aug 11, 2013)

man myers me and u are neck and neck ill post some piks 2morrow...this gonna be funnnn!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 11, 2013)

mr.maryj said:


> man myers me and u are neck and neck ill post some piks 2morrow...this gonna be funnnn!


Sounds good mr.maryj like to see some of your pics


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 12, 2013)

Three week update nothing to report she just keeps getting bigger  3 weeks into 12/12View attachment 2774161View attachment 2774162View attachment 2774163View attachment 2774164View attachment 2774165


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 12, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Three week update nothing to report she just keeps getting bigger  3 weeks into 12/12View attachment 2774161View attachment 2774162View attachment 2774163View attachment 2774164View attachment 2774165


You're still feeding veg nutes until the stretch stops?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 12, 2013)

She stop stretching or she really slowed down? But no I'm not feeding her Veg nuts at the time She just gets some bloom tea I made got the recipe from GandalfdaGreen and just distilled water with some cal mag and a little liquid karma [h=4][/h]


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 12, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> She stop stretching or she really slowed down? But no I'm not feeding her Veg nuts at the time She just gets some bloom tea I made got the recipe from GandalfdaGreen and just distilled water with some cal mag and a little liquid karma


Cool.
Watch for yellowing from hungry for N, but if you'e doing GG's stuff, I imagine it's cool.
I seen some nice stuff he's put up.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info and checking out my grow. Today was a good day got my first seed order in and a couple of freebies as well.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 12, 2013)

Holy christ, that main cola is shooting for the stars  Looks great, nice and healthy.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 12, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks for the info and checking out my grow. Today was a good day got my first seed order in and a couple of freebies as well.


No prob bro, you should share your links to new threads..........
You'll get a lot more peeps.
I don't get out much, I pretty much just hang with same stuff, don't search around much anymore.


----------



## mr.maryj (Aug 12, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks for the info and checking out my grow. Today was a good day got my first seed order in and a couple of freebies as well.




lol its nice to be on the same stage thier almost identical i think urs might be like 6hrs ahead lol sry i havnt posted piks i have no comp im using a wii u lol will update asap keep updating as well. also question hows the smell ?mine only smell sometimes and when the lights go off all i smell is leaves im not using flowering nutes also so its gonna be koo to see if it really makes a dif but i will be buying some in like a week. wa nutes u using? pot size? how many gallons of water she drinkn


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 12, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Holy christ, that main cola is shooting for the stars  Looks great, nice and healthy.


Thanks as far as her stretching I hope she's done. I will still trade you plants if you want lol Your girl is so frosty looking


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 12, 2013)

mr.maryj said:


> lol its nice to be on the same stage thier almost identical i think urs might be like 6hrs ahead lol sry i havnt posted piks i have no comp im using a wii u lol will update asap keep updating as well. also question hows the smell ?mine only smell sometimes and when the lights go off all i smell is leaves im not using flowering nutes also so its gonna be koo to see if it really makes a dif but i will be buying some in like a week. wa nutes u using? pot size? how many gallons of water she drinkn


The smell is great not to overwhelming but you know she's there lol as far as nutes I am following this growhttps://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i.html and he gave me his bloom tea recipe, My pot size is a 5 gallon smart pot I don't measure my water maybe I should I just water till i see some run off at the bottom Thanks for checking out my grow Cant wait to see some of your pics, Let me know when you get some you can post them on my thread as well Thanks again


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 12, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> No prob bro, you should share your links to new threads..........
> You'll get a lot more peeps.
> I don't get out much, I pretty much just hang with same stuff, don't search around much anymore.


Thanks again for the advice This is why I love R.I.U.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 12, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks again for the advice This is why I love R.I.U.


Yer doin' fine bro.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 12, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks as far as her stretching I hope she's done. I will still trade you plants if you want lol Your girl is so frosty looking


Your doing great, the frosty is all genetics, my last one had so little on the sugar leaves I did not even keep them for making butter.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 12, 2013)

I can see some frost on my girl with the naked eye but with my scope man those thing are glistening and my small girl that I'm main lining who still in veg has tons of trichomes on her already and I know she came from good genetics so your right about that, Got my first true real seeds into day so I'm pretty happy about that I wont start them for a couple of months,I'm probably gonna start off with the Pineapple chunk but a lot can change from now till then


----------



## hbbum (Aug 12, 2013)

My next grow changes on a daily basis


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 13, 2013)

View attachment 2775029View attachment 2775030View attachment 2775034


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> View attachment 2775029View attachment 2775030View attachment 2775034


Looks good bro.
Is she sitting there waiting for a bath?


----------



## mr.maryj (Aug 13, 2013)

update dor ya


----------



## mr.maryj (Aug 13, 2013)

ok so thier all the same strain sry for the shitty piks but atleast u can see whats goin on. strain is cannaloupe kush. one thing i wanna get out thier if u look at the first pik that plant is under the mh and if u look at the 6th pik u can see the one thats under the hps. what im getting at is the 2 under the hps have much more crystals on the leaves then the plant under mh. the mh is 250w the hps is 600 but i dont think that makes a diff but def gonna go with 2 hps nxt grow cause the mh just doesnt seem to be cuttn it this is my sec grow using canna substra vega a an b and sunshine promx #4 4*4*10 tent only 3 plants and as u can see that about all i can get in thier but thier about 4 ft tall and and 2 ft wide im nervous cause im running out of space but i think the stretching is done... also i got no flower nutes for the nxt couple of weeks so im stuck with veg nutes for now...but this is it myers told ya i was right behind u. ill get better piks once its worth wasting my time when they look so good i gotta show someone lol. ENJOY happy growing


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 13, 2013)

That's where I feed my girls in the tub....


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> That's where I feed my girls in the tub....


I know, I was just razzin ya.
I did that last grow too after I finally figured out that doing that was easier than carrying her outside, LOL.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 13, 2013)

Mr.maryj Your going to have some killer buds.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 13, 2013)

My girl gets to heavy to be carrying around especially after she just got watered She's a back breaker..


----------



## hbbum (Aug 13, 2013)

You talk about me showing off? That is gonna be one helluva donkey dick there in the middle


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks hbbum I think we both will be pleased with are grows....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 13, 2013)

She looks awesome man....pretty big plant....u should yield well..


----------



## mr.maryj (Aug 13, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> My girl gets to heavy to be carrying around especially after she just got watered She's a back breaker..




yes bro its terrible i make my girl help me lol need to figure out a betta way


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

mr.maryj said:


> yes bro its terrible i make my girl help me lol need to figure out a betta way


20 bucks at Lowe's


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 13, 2013)

That will work thanks again 

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bakatare666 again





*


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> That will work thanks again
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bakatare666 again
> 
> ...


It's probably too wide in the center, so get you a small piece of 3/8 plywood, or a furring strip and cut into mengths to put across the middle.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 13, 2013)

They have smaller furniture dollies as well. I must be super lazy, I only take her out of the cab if I want to do a photo opp or if I am chopping her down  Do you take them out every time you water?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 14, 2013)

hbbum said:


> They have smaller furniture dollies as well. I must be super lazy, I only take her out of the cab if I want to do a photo opp or if I am chopping her down  Do you take them out every time you water?


I know what dolly your talking about. I don't have to take her out every time i water her but I like to is that strange?lol Gives me more time to stare at her I guess


----------



## hbbum (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol, not strange at all. I would more often, but I don't like to smell up the house, and I have little ones running around that I would rather not have to explain


----------



## mr.maryj (Aug 14, 2013)

lol i have no kids but i live in a 6 apartment complx and in 5 of them my girlfriends family live in so i have kids all over my house. when they burst in my house while im watering they say hey ronny watering ur tomato plants lol and run out the same door they came in with no sec thought of hmmm whats he watering. they are what u tell them. tellem its a monster plant and little monsters cum out if u go near em. they wont even wanna see the plant anymore lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank god those days are behind me My son just turned 21 so no problems there, Man I would still be scared those kids would tell someone about those "monster plants" lol That would be funny to see those kids faces after you told them about the monsters..


----------



## mr.maryj (Aug 14, 2013)

well im a mmp patient so im not to worried thier mom is an irresponsible bitch. and ive told everyone in the biulding i dont want anyone in my house but they still walk in witch is bullshit but wa can i do. i just cant wait to get out this hell hole its like fckn trailer trash. and then i gotta stay quiet cause if i dont they gain up on me. ive told my girl but shes a fckn airhead. in sept wa ima do is once this grow is done IM OUT she dont know it yet i tell her but she think im playin. but wa can u do


----------



## hbbum (Aug 14, 2013)

mr.maryj said:


> well im a mmp patient so im not to worried thier mom is an irresponsible bitch. and ive told everyone in the biulding i dont want anyone in my house but they still walk in witch is bullshit but wa can i do. i just cant wait to get out this hell hole its like fckn trailer trash. and then i gotta stay quiet cause if i dont they gain up on me. ive told my girl but shes a fckn airhead. in sept wa ima do is once this grow is done IM OUT she dont know it yet i tell her but she think im playin. but wa can u do


Sounds like a shitty situation, I would want to get out as well. Particularly if growing, seems a little risky(monsters and all).


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 14, 2013)

I think I would be out A.S.A.P. Good luck man


----------



## bigfattone420 (Aug 14, 2013)

Dlf read whole thread..She is looking excellent...Great job


----------



## mr.maryj (Aug 14, 2013)

sept im out or not doing another grow if i dont move but i got 6 weeks left so hopefully it flys by. but like i said im a mmp so not much to worry about. if i were ilegal id be worried but im not so.... I AINT GOT NO WORRYS NO I AINT GOT NO WORRYS


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 15, 2013)

Just wanted to show you some pics of a seed I got started to see if these new Rapid Rooter Plugs will work and they do thanks to SxIstew for telling me about these, So I soaked the seed in water for 24 hours before I put it in the plug then a couple of days later and I got this View attachment 2778322View attachment 2778323


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 15, 2013)

So she is starting to get some frost but I would like to see more


----------



## Holylander (Aug 15, 2013)

Looking tasty! That little seedling has a nice looking tail too, impressive rapid rooter plugs.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 15, 2013)

Holylander said:


> Looking tasty! That little seedling has a nice looking tail too, impressive rapid rooter plugs.


Thanks Holylander


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 16, 2013)

that's one helluva tap root son!!!! bagseed????? get the hell outta here....



dlftmyers said:


> Just wanted to show you some pics of a seed I got started to see if these new Rapid Rooter Plugs will work and they do thanks to SxIstew for telling me about these, So I soaked the seed in water for 24 hours before I put it in the plug then a couple of days later and I got this View attachment 2778322View attachment 2778323


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 16, 2013)

it's cute, I miss having babies around, ive just planted 4 seeds tho, so I'm going to be a daddy again


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 16, 2013)

LOOKIN AWESOME!!!!! may I recommend Snowstorm Ultra? it really makes those trichs bounce baby!!!!! revived my old girl, she is lookin sweet!!!



dlftmyers said:


> So she is starting to get some frost but I would like to see more View attachment 2778324


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 16, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> that's one helluva tap root son!!!! bagseed????? get the hell outta here....


Ya just a mid seed not sure if it is the plugs or what but i think I am going to use them for my next run Pineapple Chunk


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 16, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> LOOKIN AWESOME!!!!! may I recommend Snowstorm Ultra? it really makes those trichs bounce baby!!!!! revived my old girl, she is lookin sweet!!!


I will look into the Snowstorm Ultra thanks for the tip Rosey


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 16, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> it's cute, I miss having babies around, ive just planted 4 seeds tho, so I'm going to be a daddy again


Congratulations I hope they are all girls unless your looking for a boy to


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

Shes lookin good man.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

Do ur have ur spectrum mixed?....it helps w the resin imo


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 16, 2013)

I have 2700k ,5500k and 6500k mixed


----------



## mr.maryj (Aug 16, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Do ur have ur spectrum mixed?....it helps w the resin imo




did u see my pics the one under the mh has alot less crystals then the 2 under the hps imo hps is the way to go its just the ones under the hps have alot more resin then the one under the hps


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 16, 2013)

Just a random pic that I thought was kind of cool looking


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2013)

bigfattone420 said:


> Dlf read whole thread..She is looking excellent...Great job


Thanks for checking out my grow


----------



## Vigth (Aug 17, 2013)

Been a while since I stopped in, serious progress man gratz .


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2013)

Vigth said:


> Been a while since I stopped in, serious progress man gratz .


Thanks for stopping by my grow It amazing to watch your girl progress Thanks again


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2013)

Have a little mag def I was using R.O. water and forgot to add cal mag but I think I caught in time and a burnt a couple leaves from the cfls


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

Lookin good bro....she looks healthy I wldnt worry abt the tip burn


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 17, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I will look into the Snowstorm Ultra thanks for the tip Rosey


you're welcome man!!!! btw, plants are looking sweet as hell!!! another green thumb!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks Mr.Vega and RoseyPeach I'm not to worried about the burn I just hate when I do that, Thanks again for the compliment's RoseyPeach and Mr.Vega


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks great bro.
Don't worry about the CFL burn, LOL.
You don't know how many times I've done it, and I was checking every 6-10 hrs.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 18, 2013)

She is looking amazing, that cola in the back of the first pic looks like a monster.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 18, 2013)

hbbum said:


> She is looking amazing, that cola in the back of the first pic looks like a monster.


Thanks hbbum That cola is getting pretty big hope she swells up nice and fat....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 18, 2013)

..............


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 18, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2781704..............


You killed the bear


----------



## Crankyxr (Aug 18, 2013)

I think anybody from Cali seeing thy picture can feel their heart wrench a little bit....


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 19, 2013)

Got my Ona Block in today and she really mask the smell




just smells like fresh linen I really happy with it


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 19, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> One moreView attachment 2769929


Lookin good buddy!!!!!! man I can smell it from here!!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 19, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> Lookin good buddy!!!!!! man I can smell it from here!!!!


Thanks Rosey Look at the colas on your girl very nice


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 19, 2013)

Why thanks! I gotta tell ya though, I really likes me this pic of your girl...


https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/2780736d1376785712-small-closet-grow-ptdc0029.jpg


----------



## MD914 (Aug 21, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Got my Ona Block in today and she really mask the smell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got some from the hydro store here...totally did the job!! Direct TV installer was coming and I was in a panic!! Had to get my free NFL Sunday Ticket!! I opted for the gel...put it on little saucers and scattered throughout my house...


----------



## MD914 (Aug 21, 2013)

Looking good!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 21, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I got some from the hydro store here...totally did the job!! Direct TV installer was coming and I was in a panic!! Had to get my free NFL Sunday Ticket!! I opted for the gel...put it on little saucers and scattered throughout my house...


I was really surprised how well they work...


----------



## MD914 (Aug 21, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I was really surprised how well they work...


Yeah!! I almost bought the block...it was only 9 bucks but went for the $17 quart of gel...like I said spread it around the house on little saucers and it lasted for several days...still have half the jar so I figure 8.50/week odor control until I redo my setup with and exhaust and Hbbum's handy carbon scrubber!!


----------



## mr.maryj (Aug 21, 2013)

i need to get me that gel im stinkn over here


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 21, 2013)

One of my colas looks like the top split now it's getting two top's?


----------



## Holylander (Aug 21, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Yeah!! I almost bought the block...it was only 9 bucks but went for the $17 quart of gel...


The little one is 30 dollars locally for me :/ Too expensive to try but glad to hear it helps/works.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks like it is starting to foxtail up top, nothing to worry about. Happens often close to harvest


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## hbbum (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice shots, she is moving right along


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 22, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Nice shots, she is moving right along


Thanks again hbbum, she is getting there slowly not as fast as my first grow but I know I have to be patient but i guess I can't complain for my second grow she looks good to me


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 22, 2013)

This is a plant that i have in my veg closet, She was just kind of an experiment but I'm happy the way she is turning out. She is short bushy girl with lots of tops...


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 22, 2013)

It seems that some strains are more prone to that than others. A genetic 'wrinkle' so to speak. It will still smoke great, no worries

hope this helps! take care bud


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 22, 2013)

quick question...how are your temps? it could be possible that they could be on the high side..


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 22, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> quick question...how are your temps? it could be possible that they could be on the high side..


83 no higher with lights on and with the lights off 73, But I think i got it under control I think that particular cola was to close to the cfl, What do you think of my lst plant?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 22, 2013)

It looks great! you have some good movement goin on there for sure! whatever you're doin, keep it up!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks  roseypeach


----------



## MD914 (Aug 24, 2013)

Holylander said:


> The little one is 30 dollars locally for me :/ Too expensive to try but glad to hear it helps/works.


Urban Sunshine...they are local for me but you can buy online...check them out


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> This is a plant that i have in my veg closet, She was just kind of an experiment but I'm happy the way she is turning out. She is short bushy girl with lots of tops...View attachment 2787535View attachment 2787536View attachment 2787537View attachment 2787538View attachment 2787539View attachment 2787540View attachment 2787541
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome....


----------



## MD914 (Aug 28, 2013)

Stopped by looking for new pics...camera broke??


----------



## thunderrod (Aug 28, 2013)

It's amazing isn't it? To see mear seed develop into a an amazing plant, and a frosty bud, and knowing all along that it was YOU that grew it?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Stopped by looking for new pics...camera broke??


No I'm just getting over a cold hope to post some pics soon


----------



## MD914 (Aug 28, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> No I'm just getting over a cold hope to post some pics soon


Ohhhh...that sucks!! Nothing worse than a summer cold in Cali


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Ohhhh...that sucks!! Nothing worse than a summer cold in Cali


It does suck got a soar throat and can stop sneezing. But here is a pic hope you enjoy more later when I feel better


----------



## MD914 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lovely  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 30, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Lovely  Hope you feel better soon!


Thank you me to


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 30, 2013)

Just a pic of my lst plant a put a ring around here one is closer to the bottom and one on top


----------



## hbbum (Aug 30, 2013)

Looking lovely, they grow up so fast


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 30, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Looking lovely, they grow up so fast


That's what I'm kinda of afraid of She is growing to fast, I hope i can get here into my flower closet with out any problems but a have about 4 more weeks till I can put her in there so looks like I will have to do some pruning to keep her under control


----------



## hbbum (Aug 30, 2013)

I hope to have the same problem.. Have a couple clones sitting out now in a very small veg box. Will see how long they stay small enough, not worth harvesting early.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Just a pic of my lst plant a put a ring around here one is closer to the bottom and one on topView attachment 2798304


Thats good shit


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2013)

Cant wait to see how this one turns out


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 31, 2013)

Okay I have been sick for a week and it seems my plant has to, I'm not proud of these pics but here is what happened. I started to see signs of a some type of def last week or so So I checked the P.H. of my soil run off it was way low 5.0-5.5 around there way to low, So I think i was locking out a couple of things so i added some garden lime to raise the P.H. not to much, I heard it is not good to raise your P.H. to quick, So tonight I checked the P.H and it was around 6.5. so I hope i get this under control.. If all else fails I will use her to make hash


----------



## pghdave420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Sucks . Hope she heals up for ya.dam them buds look nice


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 31, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Okay I have been sick for a week and it seems my plant has to, I'm not proud of these pics but here is what happened. I started to see signs of a some type of def last week or so So I checked the P.H. of my soil run off it was way low 5.0-5.5 around there way to low, So I think i was locking out a couple of things so i added some garden lime to raise the P.H. not to much, I heard it is not good to raise your P.H. to quick, So tonight I checked the P.H and it was around 6.5. so I hope i get this under control.. If all else fails I will use her to make hash View attachment 2799767View attachment 2799768


OK, where on the plant is this starting?
Top, bottom, or what?
What are you feeding, and how often?
Without any info besides pics, to me, it looks like an N and K deficiency.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for stopping by Baka The leaves that are turning colors are all over the place not just top or bottom the last 3 times that I water her i did not feed I was waiting to get my P.H. in check, When i was feeding her it was water feed and water and so on only at at 1/4 strength. I was using fox farm nutes I think your right about the n and the k I think it was getting locked out hopefully she will bounce back


----------



## bird dog (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey dude! Is that your Blue Mistic? Looking good to me. I posted a picture on my "Your Opinion" thread of my last Blue Mistic that is ready to come down. Have you had a chance to use your camera yet? Hope you are feeling better! WORD


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 31, 2013)

bird dog said:


> Hey dude! Is that your Blue Mistic? Looking good to me. I posted a picture on my "Your Opinion" thread of my last Blue Mistic that is ready to come down. Have you had a chance to use your camera yet? Hope you are feeling better! WORD


No this one is just some bag seed I like the camera its just you have to have a steady hand Cant wait to start getting those trichs pic's and thanks Bird dog for stopping by


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 31, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks for stopping by Baka The leaves that are turning colors are all over the place not just top or bottom the last 3 times that I water her i did not feed I was waiting to get my P.H. in check, When i was feeding her it was water feed and water and so on only at at 1/4 strength. I was using fox farm nutes I think your right about the n and the k I think it was getting locked out hopefully she will bounce back


OK bro.........
It looks like it is starting with the larger older leaves.......... Is that correct?
Your plant is that far along into flower and you're only giving 1/4 of the recommended and haven't fed at all for the last 3 waterings?
I would say give a good 3/4 or whole strength feed and see what happens.
You mentioned you DID get the PH up some?
Even if it IS a lockout, at only 1/4 strength and nothing the last 3 waterings, I can't see you overdoing it with one feed at 3/4 to a whole dose.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 31, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> OK bro.........
> It looks like it is starting with the larger older leaves.......... Is that correct?
> Your plant is that far along into flower and you're only giving 1/4 of the recommended and haven't fed at all for the last 3 waterings?
> I would say give a good 3/4 or whole strength feed and see what happens.
> ...


Mostly the older leaves and I feed her tonight so fingers crossed Thanks again Baka


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 31, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Mostly the older leaves and I feed her tonight so fingers crossed Thanks again Baka


No prob man.
Glad to help.
BTW, go to Big Lots, that's where I got the small table top tripod I use for my spotting scope.
I think it was only 10 bucks or so.
Also, have you tried turning down the mag on your camera a little then enlarging the pic when you save it?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 31, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> No prob man.
> Glad to help.
> BTW, go to Big Lots, that's where I got the small table top tripod I use for my spotting scope.
> I think it was only 10 bucks or so.
> Also, have you tried turning down the mag on your camera a little then enlarging the pic when you save it?


 I will have to give that a shot Thanks


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 31, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I will have to give that a shot Thanks


Shit man, if that doesn't work, try this and see if anything you like......
I just went and looked, and there is a few online, full size and even a table top one for under $20.
http://www.amazon.com/Tripods-Accessories-Camera-Photo/b?ie=UTF8&node=499306


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 31, 2013)

Just my attempt at main lining


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 31, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Just my attempt at main lining View attachment 2799947


Nice bro.
I was gonna try it with the 'mystery' seed I popped, but I don't think I want to wait and veg that long, so I'll just wait and do it and start vegging early for next Summer like I did this year.
These 2 I have out now, I vegged for 60 days, and STILL put out beginning of May or so, thinking the rain was done like it usually is, and hoping to finish early, but hadn't thought of what I wanted to do IF I finished early.
I already had my Winter plant scheduled, but the outdoor Summer had no bearing on that, so IDK what I was thinking, LOL.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 31, 2013)

It does take longer to veg the main line but i was kind of prepared for it she was just an experiment but she seems to be doing fine so I'm happy with her


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 31, 2013)

Here's a table one at Wally World for $4.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Vivitar-VIV-MPT-100RED-6-Table-Tripod-Red/27448873
Just take your scope with you to make sure the mount is the same.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 31, 2013)

Will do Baka thanks again for all the info


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 2, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Just my attempt at main lining View attachment 2799947


Hey bro.. Looks 2 good 2 me..  Nice and green, and healthy looking. I was planning on mainlining my Bluecheese.  
She is only 3 weeks old, so I was going to veg her till she's atleast 6 weeks (month & 2 weeks) old, then flip to flower. Hadn't never done any mainline b4, so it should be interesting. 

Keep up the good work, and stay in touch bro.

Dank.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 2, 2013)

Everythings lookin good bro....lovin the mainline


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks Vega and Dank


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 2, 2013)

The mainline looks awesome as hell, love the structure you have going there. As far as the sick plant goes, Bak gives great advice


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Okay I have been sick for a week and it seems my plant has to, I'm not proud of these pics but here is what happened. I started to see signs of a some type of def last week or so So I checked the P.H. of my soil run off it was way low 5.0-5.5 around there way to low, So I think i was locking out a couple of things so i added some garden lime to raise the P.H. not to much, I heard it is not good to raise your P.H. to quick, So tonight I checked the P.H and it was around 6.5. so I hope i get this under control.. If all else fails I will use her to make hash View attachment 2799768


Let me know if you think this a correct diagnosis. and i will give you the list of ways to help cure the issue.


> *Potassium Deficiency
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> OK bro.........
> It looks like it is starting with the larger older leaves.......... Is that correct?
> Your plant is that far along into flower and you're only giving 1/4 of the recommended and haven't fed at all for the last 3 waterings?
> I would say give a good 3/4 or whole strength feed and see what happens.
> ...


Listen to this.. he is right. Give her some nutes.


the DEF can turn to lockout however it's from UNDER FEEDING. so adding nutes will bring her out of the lock.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 2, 2013)

Thats what I was thinking it was, My ph runoff was super low so I added some garden lime after just 3 plain watering's the ph seems to be okay 6.5 or so it was around 5.5 that's why I think i was getting the lockout So know that i have the ph in check I added some botanicare grow bloom and some Liquid Karma, Do you think I need to add anything else??????? And Stew I really appreciate all the help


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

www.rollitup.org/nutrients/712483-nutrient-pest-prolem-solver-pictorial.html

Sorry forgot to show you that. Just click there scroll down to potassium and it has a huge list of products that you can use. check the list against what you have. and just be sure you don't over fert.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

How long till it's DONE? like harvested


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 2, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> How long till it's DONE? like harvested


She was six week yesterday so maybe like 3 or so weeks I'm guessing


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

This will be the final feeding. make sure you don't over do it. I'd suggest a 3/4 strength over the full. as bak said.

A full may help but it could also cause problems locking out the other end. and it would just stress and stunt the final maturity of your buds.

Feed her 3/4 strength of your bloom(and micro if you have it). and when she is ALMOST dry. flush her.(water = 3x amount of soil, soil-less)

and then don't give her a thing. let her dry out for harvest. it helps speed up the drying/curing process.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 2, 2013)

Okay sounds like a plan. Thank god for members like You and Bak, Rosy, Birdog, Dank and I'm sure I am missing quite a few but they no who they are for all the help and support O ya MR.Vega hbbum and the list could go on for ever lol Thanks again guys and girls


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 2, 2013)

&#8203;Yum YUM


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 2, 2013)

damn them ribs look good!!! send some over this way buddy! I'll grab some paper towels

same beer here


----------



## hbbum (Sep 2, 2013)

I smoked some Saturday for 9 hours, homemade BBQ using my blackstrap molasses I feed the plants and apples from my neighbors tree.





I made 6 racks


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 2, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I smoked some Saturday for 9 hours, homemade BBQ using my blackstrap molasses I feed the plants and apples from my neighbors tree.
> 
> View attachment 2802528
> 
> ...


Thank's fucking awesome, It makes me wantt to go back for seconds. Great job we should swap recipes one day or start a thread about wait I bet there already is one lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 2, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Thank's fucking awesome, It makes me wantt to go back for seconds. Great job we should swap recipes one day or start a thread about wait I bet there already is one lol


If you like to grill and/ or smoke, PM me.
I'm not gonna clutter up your thread, but most of my recipes are dry, not sauced.
I tend to not like sauces as a general rule unless I make them because I don't like sweet BBQ.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 2, 2013)

Okay Baka will do


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 2, 2013)

And i don't think anybody is cloging it up so you yourself is more then welcome to do so but thanks for respecting that


----------



## hbbum (Sep 2, 2013)

Would share my recipe if I had one, there are a few staple items I add, but it varies a lot depending on the type of wood being used and the my mood. This last batch was more vinegar and spice than sweet, but still sweet from the brown sugar and molasses.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2013)

gotta rep those baby backs and buds.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm the say way sometimes when I'm cooking i just reach in the spice jar and go at it lol ......It usually work's at least when I'm high...


----------



## Holylander (Sep 3, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> View attachment 2802094


haha I like this!! Damn dude


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Just a pic of my lst plant a put a ring around here one is closer to the bottom and one on topView attachment 2798304


we had steak ranchero texmex meal,hope yu had a good weekend holiday,++repping beer , buds and baby backs,beautiful plants Dyftmyers.perfect color,love heineken.keep it up my friend.rdr.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 3, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> If you like to grill and/ or smoke, PM me.
> I'm not gonna clutter up your thread, but most of my recipes are dry, not sauced.
> I tend to not like sauces as a general rule unless I make them because I don't like sweet BBQ.


Speaking of cluttering a thread....dlftmyers did you see Breaking Bad Sunday night???


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Speaking of cluttering a thread....dlftmyers did you see Breaking Bad Sunday night???


OMFG Dont even get me started lol that shit is crazy it's just sad that its coming to and end but it's like just when you think you figure out whats about to happen they get ya, I love that show ,I was in the store the other day and there was a guy who look just like Walt aka Heisenberg he had the same glasses and hat on but this guy was a little older, He look at me tilted his hat said nothing and kept walking it was the funniest thing i seen in a while and yes I was high lol


----------



## bird dog (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey dude...been watching here and not seeing any update pics. Perhaps I did'nt go back far enough (lol). Hope your doing great! Are you seeing trichs yet?
WORD


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 3, 2013)

bird dog said:


> Hey dude...been watching here and not seeing any update pics. Perhaps I did'nt go back far enough (lol). Hope your doing great! Are you seeing trichs yet?
> WORD


He had a couple pics on pg 26 and 27.
Starting to get a little problem, but nothing major yet.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 3, 2013)

Here you go bird dog


----------



## hbbum (Sep 3, 2013)

That looks soooooooooo nice


----------



## bird dog (Sep 3, 2013)

That's one pretty girl there. Now, you can see why it was named that. She should start thickening up for you at this point. You may want to lighten up on your nute feeding a bit. Do I see some foxtailing? I see you are getting some use out of your camera. The BM smoke is awsome! Rock on bro...


----------



## shadyslater (Sep 4, 2013)

subb'd buddy how long she have left??


----------



## beterthanjeff (Sep 5, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Here you go bird dogView attachment 2803687


that leave shot looks like mine lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 5, 2013)

Fuckin A....!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 5, 2013)

beterthanjeff said:


> that leave shot looks like mine lol


It might be it was on my p.c. so maybe it was either way it's fucking awesome looking lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 5, 2013)

shadyslater said:


> subb'd buddy how long she have left??


She is at six weeks so maybe two or three weeks?


----------



## bird dog (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey there bro. I put a couple of pictures on my thread for you. You may have to go back several replies, but they are there. Let me know on questions dude.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 5, 2013)

View attachment 2806270


----------



## beterthanjeff (Sep 5, 2013)

that looks like one of my purp strains


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 5, 2013)

beterthanjeff said:


> that looks like one of my purp strains


You see the purp to its just not me?


----------



## bird dog (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey bro...I forgot to mention to you on my microscope stand. I got it on http://www.monoprice.com. Heres what I got:






602520Microphone Stand with Boom1$14.94$14.94 




602700Universal Microphone Clip1$1.19$1.19


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 6, 2013)

bird dog said:


> Hey bro...I forgot to mention to you on my microscope stand. I got it on http://www.monoprice.com. Heres what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to P.M. You so thanks for that info now the fun begins


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 6, 2013)

SxIstew said:


>


Could not sleep and I opened up my thread to this, That's funny as hell Wish I could do stuff like this with my P.C. How much would you charge to make me a new signature lol no serious how much P.M. Maybe you could give me some advice or something and thanks you made my day I'm smoking a fat one and laughing out of control


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 6, 2013)

Just a random pic 6 weeks and five days


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 6, 2013)

free. post a pic you want. tell me what you want it to say.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 6, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> free. post a pic you want. tell me what you want it to say.


Thanks man give me somtime to get one together and then I will P.M. you


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 6, 2013)

Couple more pics 6 weeks five days


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 6, 2013)

May shrink too much to read. so try it and let me know.
To link it. once loaded, highlight the sig pic coding, and click the link button, this way when the picture is clicked it runs to the journal


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 6, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> View attachment 2807667
> 
> May shrink too much to read. so try it and let me know.
> To link it. once loaded, highlight the sig pic coding, and click the link button, this way when the picture is clicked it runs to the journal


Thanks man I just have to figure out how to make it where you just click on the pic and it will take you to my page, Thanks again Stew


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 6, 2013)

I just told you how. lol........

This thing pops up when you upload a picture to your signature. i can't type it exact or it will just disappear when i post this. but (SIGPIC)(/SIGPIC) but not with the ().... with [][] 
You will *HIGHLIGHT* that and above you see a little globe with a chain?? and another with a red X.... the chain links(click it and post your www. in there) the X unlinks.

Try it.
Highlight link and POOF


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 7, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I just told you how. lol........
> 
> This thing pops up when you upload a picture to your signature. i can't type it exact or it will just disappear when i post this. but (SIGPIC)(/SIGPIC) but not with the ().... with [][]
> You will *HIGHLIGHT* that and above you see a little globe with a chain?? and another with a red X.... the chain links(click it and post your www. in there) the X unlinks.
> ...


 Ya but i forgot to tell you I'm super high right know lol But I think I got it So i guess I'm big pimping got a signature and everything lol Thanks again Stew rep+ but it wont let me


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 7, 2013)

It works. Welcome to the Fancy SigPic club!  Jump on over to the OSF thread and show it off. hahaha all of us over there have one hahahahahah


----------



## MD914 (Sep 7, 2013)

She's looking good!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2013)

Lookin dank and purple in there man,been watchin these and like yure journal ,peace DM.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 7, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Lookin dank and purple in there man,been watchin these and like yure journal ,peace DM.


Thanks Raiderman for following along


----------



## beterthanjeff (Sep 7, 2013)

about time you get some better pics lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 7, 2013)

MD914 said:


> She's looking good!


Thank you she is coming along had a bad P.H.problem but I think I have it under control


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 7, 2013)

Almost 7 weeks


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2013)

Sweet purple , great job on the grow,i did a bluemoonshine journal here 5 yrs ago and had a pheno type like that almost to the T.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 7, 2013)

Sweet do you have any pics from that grow you could share raiderman?


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 7, 2013)

Just another pic


----------



## Holylander (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks like it's going to be fun to smoke that thing because it wants to be smoked, turning purple with anticipation..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Sweet do you have any pics from that grow you could share raiderman?


heres a couple I dug up. bluemoonshine 2008


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> heres a couple I dug up. bluemoonshine 2008


Those are awesome looking buds raiderman, Bluemoonshine sounds delicious


----------



## hbbum (Sep 8, 2013)

rdr, those look amazing.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

yeah they were good while they were still around,that was their fems their regs were more kush indica original Bluemoonshine 2005.


----------



## beterthanjeff (Sep 8, 2013)

i taught dl everything he knows


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

Beautiful....


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 8, 2013)

Just updated with all the transplants i did.  check it out let me know what you think buddy. Love the net  cheaper than the Construction fence 

gotta run out for a bit. catch you when i get back.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 8, 2013)

View attachment 2810186View attachment 2810187View attachment 2810191Thanks guys the net is kind of ghetto but it will work, Here are a couple pics i took of my trichs sorry there not that clear my hands shake and I got a tripod on its way


----------



## beterthanjeff (Sep 8, 2013)

that is a nice scrog right of the rings i need me a ring did you order it or get from a store


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 8, 2013)

beterthanjeff said:


> that is a nice scrog right of the rings i need me a ring did you order it or get from a store


Home Depot like 4.99 came with two rings and the post


----------



## beterthanjeff (Sep 8, 2013)

in the garden section?


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 8, 2013)

beterthanjeff said:


> in the garden section?


No where they sell the hot dogs just joking, Ya in the garden section lol


----------



## beterthanjeff (Sep 8, 2013)

rofl i believe the hot dog stand is out front right??


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 8, 2013)

beterthanjeff said:


> rofl i believe the hot dog stand is out front right??


Ya Buddy you know it lol


----------



## MD914 (Sep 8, 2013)

OMG!! Are you WATCHING this??


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 8, 2013)

MD914 said:


> OMG!! Are you WATCHING this??


Watching ?


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 8, 2013)

SHHHHH I just got home. had to DVR. so NO TALK PLEASE. gimmie 42 minutes. Then we can discuss...


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 8, 2013)

* I'm recording it But I'm not watching it till tomorrow *


----------



## MD914 (Sep 8, 2013)

OMG...OMG...OMG...watch it TONIGHT!!


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 8, 2013)

Watching it RIGHT NOW. lol
Next week Mike returns........... 

Jesse better pull his head out of his ass.. lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 8, 2013)

I cant watch till tomorrow long story But I know I want to watch the *BITCH RIGHT NOW!!!!!*


----------



## MD914 (Sep 8, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I cant watch till tomorrow long story But I know I want to watch the *BITCH RIGHT NOW!!!!!*


Trust me...WHATEVER your doing, it can wait!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 8, 2013)

Crap I will try to watch it tonight, Now you got me like fuck I need to watch that bitch now


----------



## MD914 (Sep 8, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Crap I will try to watch it tonight, Now you got me like fuck I need to watch that bitch now


YUP!! Ya do!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 9, 2013)

MD914 said:


> YUP!! Ya do!!


Watch it, I'm so pissed this show is coming to an end


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 9, 2013)

She is coming along, I had my problems but I'm super happy with here, I tried a popcorn bud and it was awesome


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks tastey,lol,great job DM.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 9, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Looks tastey,lol,great job DM.


I hope she is tasty as she looks when she is fully cured


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 9, 2013)

What to get high? Smoke thisView attachment 2811651


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 9, 2013)

View attachment 2811679View attachment 2811680View attachment 2811681<---Purple Stalked Trichomes.......

That's all that needs to be said about that. lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 10, 2013)

&#8203;Simply Beautiful 


SxIstew said:


> View attachment 2811679View attachment 2811680View attachment 2811681<---Purple Stalked Trichomes.......
> 
> That's all that needs to be said about that. lol


----------



## shadyslater (Sep 10, 2013)

Lookin good man super jelous of the colour lol. I've been growin blue strains for a year now nd not a hint of blue


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm loving the color


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 10, 2013)

You are the man. Great work. Did you get a clone bro?


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 10, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> You are the man. Great work. Did you get a clone bro?


 I did gave one to a friend and I also took a clone during flowering and put her in the veg closet she is re veging and looking crazy I think it's called monster cropping when you take a clone when your in flowering it's pretty cool, And thanks again for your help I love your thread


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 10, 2013)

51 Days


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 10, 2013)

Little blurry here, but DAMN lol CRYSTALY


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm pissed the show is ending too Cali. 

OP..love the thread man, will read more later for sure. SUBBED.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 10, 2013)

man..did I really do that? hahahahaaa


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 10, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Little blurry here, but DAMN lol CRYSTALY
> View attachment 2812870


Holy crap man I'm in love I'm loving the color This is the first time I ever grown a purp and i have to say i love it I got a blue mystic But I'm not sure of the color's it produces But that spider is amazing


----------



## bird dog (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey dlf...trich pictures are looking clearer and clearer. It also looks like you are rounding 3rd base on harvest. Patience...patience...patience (lol). Short Rider is tasting great (lol). Peace


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey dlftmyers .... Your pics made me think of this song...http://youtu.be/sctheftX_gs


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> You are the man. Great work. Did you get a clone bro?


it is ns work.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 12, 2013)

&#8203;Thanks Stew


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 13, 2013)

Still got some time left, And you cant really tell by this pic but this F-ing Bud is Huge!!!


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 13, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## rikcherron99 (Sep 13, 2013)

wow thats some good looking stuff subbing for the rest of the ride =P


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks rikcherron99


----------



## Dogenzengi (Sep 14, 2013)

Technicolor Bud! Looks Super Healthy!
cant wait to trade a strain with you!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 14, 2013)

Getting Closer View attachment 2822326


----------



## rikcherron99 (Sep 15, 2013)

hope my Bianca turns out that good lookin shes gorgeous


----------



## bird dog (Sep 16, 2013)

Looking good bro...now show me some trich pics (lol). They look to be predominantly white in your picture, which would coincide with the white pistols I see. Glad its going good for ya mon! Peace


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 17, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Getting Closer View attachment 2822326


Hey Dift. What's up bro ?: your lady is looking great!! Just wanted to stop in an say hello. Hope all is good your way buddy.. well, hope to see you around on the thread. 
Started a new guessing game incase you hadn't seen. Started 6 new strains besides the 4 I had previously, and "someone" had guessed all damn 4 the first day, not going to say who... lol.  I will drop hints every once in awhile as to what the other 6 are. Hope you can find your way to the thread & play along. Just thought it would be fun, and also informative to other growers that would like to know there strain history.  as to what I am growin this run. Well bro take er easy. 
Your bud, Dank.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks everybody, Just wanted to throw some pics up The first plant is from my main plant that is in flowering You can find more info about monster cropping cannabis here:https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/346874-monster-cropping-increasing-yield.html And the second plant is a plant that I did some low stress training too and a scrog net on her, I'm thinking about doing some defoliation on her but not sure View attachment 2825543View attachment 2825544View attachment 2825552View attachment 2825553View attachment 2825554View attachment 2825555


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 17, 2013)

Just some pics Trichomes are mostly cloudy


----------



## hbbum (Sep 17, 2013)

Gettin' close, can ya feel it?


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 17, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Gettin' close, can ya feel it?


Oh ya super excited.......


----------



## bird dog (Sep 17, 2013)

Looking better and better on the trich pic dlf! Did you order/receive a stand yet? Another little trick I use that you may already be aware of is to pull a couple of the small sugar leaves from the top, middle, and bottom (label them). Take those to a table and do your work there. I try and get the leaf that I'm looking at kind of sideways, so I get a horizontal view over the leaf. In any case, as I said before, patience...patience...patience (lol). Token Airee tonight! Peace


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 17, 2013)

bird dog said:


> Looking better and better on the trich pic dlf! Did you order/receive a stand yet? Another little trick I use that you may already be aware of is to pull a couple of the small sugar leaves from the top, middle, and bottom (label them). Take those to a table and do your work there. I try and get the leaf that I'm looking at kind of sideways, so I get a horizontal view over the leaf. In any case, as I said before, patience...patience...patience (lol). Token Airee tonight! Peace


Man thanks for that tip I have not tried that yet Going to do it tomorrow, Got the wrong tripod sent it back


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 17, 2013)

Lookin' great man!! Filled out that screen real well.

Can't wait to see that canopy filled with flowers.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 18, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Lookin' great man!! Filled out that screen real well.
> 
> Can't wait to see that canopy filled with flowers.


 Me to and thanks for dropping by my friend


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 18, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hey Dift. What's up bro ?: your lady is looking great!! Just wanted to stop in an say hello. Hope all is good your way buddy.. well, hope to see you around on the thread.
> Started a new guessing game incase you hadn't seen. Started 6 new strains besides the 4 I had previously, and "someone" had guessed all damn 4 the first day, not going to say who... lol.  I will drop hints every once in awhile as to what the other 6 are. Hope you can find your way to the thread & play along. Just thought it would be fun, and also informative to other growers that would like to know there strain history.  as to what I am growin this run. Well bro take er easy.
> Your bud, Dank.


 Thanks for stopping by Dank I'm bad at the guessing game besides I cant compete with Stew..


----------



## bird dog (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey dude...thought you might like to see this...it's pretty interesting.

A small sugar leaf pulled from middle of plant:


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 18, 2013)

bird dog said:


> Hey dude...thought you might like to see this...it's pretty interesting.
> 
> A small sugar leaf pulled from middle of plant:
> View attachment 2827266


That's awesome Bird Dog


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 18, 2013)

Going to pull the girl out tomorrow so I should get some more pics of the trichomes


----------



## bird dog (Sep 18, 2013)

Ok...so now for the test (lol- I'm high so bear with me). Looking at those trichs in my picture, is she ready IYO?


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 18, 2013)

It all depends I guess what you prefer But I say she is real close?


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 19, 2013)

From the look at that leaf I would agree with dlftmyers; getting close. 

With the amber I can see their might be about 5% amber? Like myers said it's personal, I like more amber on my buds. Some prefer mostly cloudy trichs and some prefer half and half.

I say take a little bottom bud off and test it out, see how you like it. Just remember test buds potency is a small fraction of the actual high from properly dried and cured bud.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 19, 2013)

No amber yet


----------



## bird dog (Sep 19, 2013)

But I do see some amber starting and alot of milkyness. Did you try the sugar leaf method (top and middle of plant)?


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 19, 2013)

bird dog said:


> But I do see some amber starting and alot of milkyness. Did you try the sugar leaf method (top and middle of plant)?


Got way to stoned lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## MD914 (Sep 21, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> View attachment 2828441


How DO you get these pics???


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 21, 2013)

MD914 said:


> How DO you get these pics???


I use this camera http://www.ebay.com/itm/400547553260?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 But i need to get a tripod for it my hands shake so much and its hard to to take a good shot. Some people just take one of those jewelers loupes and put the camera up to it then take the pic Good luck hope that helps ya


----------



## shadyslater (Sep 22, 2013)

mmmm stop it lol

how long dya think you've got bro bout a week just over??????


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 22, 2013)

shadyslater said:


> mmmm stop it lol
> 
> how long dya think you've got bro bout a week just over??????


Thats what Im thinking


----------



## shadyslater (Sep 22, 2013)

how many nodes you got?????


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome pics.i still need to get something to see trics


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 22, 2013)

Dude!!!!!! that is lookin so dank man!!!!! I bet you are salivating in anticipation
I know I am!!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 22, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I use this camera http://www.ebay.com/itm/400547553260?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 But i need to get a tripod for it my hands shake so much and its hard to to take a good shot. Some people just take one of those jewelers loupes and put the camera up to it then take the pic Good luck hope that helps ya


Nice cam! I can't wait to get my grow set back up. Maybe I will have a few $$$ to spare to get me one 
My deepest apologies for being away so long, I'm trying to get back in the swing of things


----------



## shadyslater (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry myers buddy i talk shit when i aint got weed in me lol


shadyslater said:


> how many nodes you got?????


----------



## MD914 (Sep 23, 2013)

Dlftmyers!! We only get ONE MORE and it's ALL OVER!! I cannot believe it...but I CANNOT wait for the end either!! 

Dolphins did their THANG yesterday...can you drive up this way and help me pull my foot outta my mouth? LMAO
REDSKINS SUCK!!!


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 23, 2013)

You watching the whole series in order starting Wednesday 8pm?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 23, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> You watching the whole series in order starting Wednesday 8pm?


Ive seen them all...what are they doing having a nonstop marathon before the finale? I'm thinking of doing a "watch party"


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah but it's all fucked up because of infomercials.

Wednesday 8pm-5:45am Thursday
Thursday 9am-5:45am Friday
Friday same hours
Saturday same i think.
sunday the first few episodes of the day are repeated. then 2pm till finale.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 23, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Yeah but it's all fucked up because of infomercials.
> 
> Wednesday 8pm-5:45am Thursday
> Thursday 9am-5:45am Friday
> ...


Check this out!! http://youtu.be/vQTrdYEaoIU


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 23, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Check this out!! http://youtu.be/vQTrdYEaoIU


[video=youtube;vQTrdYEaoIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQTrdYEaoIU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 23, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> Nice cam! I can't wait to get my grow set back up. Maybe I will have a few $$$ to spare to get me one
> My deepest apologies for being away so long, I'm trying to get back in the swing of things


Me either Rosey I wont to see some of the pics from the Diesel


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 23, 2013)

shadyslater said:


> Sorry myers buddy i talk shit when i aint got weed in me lol


No problem I wasn't sure if your where talking about the plant I have flowering or the main line i have going in the veg closet?


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 23, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Dlftmyers!! We only get ONE MORE and it's ALL OVER!! I cannot believe it...but I CANNOT wait for the end either!!
> 
> Dolphins did their THANG yesterday...can you drive up this way and help me pull my foot outta my mouth? LMAO
> REDSKINS SUCK!!!


Damm straight the Dolphins won 3-0 and Baby and I'm am truly sorry for your loss...........And i don't know how I'm feeling about the end of breaking bad.... I mean how the hell are they going to end things Like the Sopranos? and just fade to black


----------



## MD914 (Sep 23, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Damm straight the Dolphins won 3-0 and Baby and I'm am truly sorry for your loss...........And i don't know how I'm feeling about the end of breaking bad.... I mean how the hell are they going to end things Like the Sopranos? and just fade to black


I don't know...last night was rather "vanilla" but I think they were just setting the stage for a huge explosion to come...I'm pulling for Jessie to come out on top but it doesn't look too good for him...Vince Gilagan (the writer) said in an interview that there will be no loose ends left when the show ends...that we won't be left hanging from any angle...I'm AMPED to see the finale!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 23, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I don't know...last night was rather "vanilla" but I think they were just setting the stage for a huge explosion to come...I'm pulling for Jessie to come out on top but it doesn't look too good for him...Vince Gilagan (the writer) said in an interview that there will be no loose ends left when the show ends...that we won't be left hanging from any angle...I'm AMPED to see the finale!


 Me too cant wait going to make sure I got plenty of Bud for that night...


----------



## MD914 (Sep 23, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Me too cant wait going to make sure I got plenty of Bud for that night...


I think I'm gonna wait till after...I have a feeling I'm gonna be pretty hype, gonna need it to bring me down


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 23, 2013)

Takin off for a while. I'll be back on later guys. Take Care
Stew


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 23, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I think I'm gonna wait till after...I have a feeling I'm gonna be pretty hype, gonna need it to bring me down


 I hear ya its gets kind of stressful You need something to calm down your nerves


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 23, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Yeah but it's all fucked up because of infomercials.
> 
> Wednesday 8pm-5:45am Thursday
> Thursday 9am-5:45am Friday
> ...


well I will be waiting and watching the Sunday ones. I'm all caught up on the last four seasons
Finale is Sunday? man! I can't believe I've been moved out that long already..time flies when you're having fun I guess


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 23, 2013)

Sure does Peach


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 23, 2013)

well hells yeah!!! I'll be watching with you guys!

uh oh...birthday cake time...my nephew turned 19 today. They like to smash cake in the birthday person's face in this family, and then everybody
else gets it! I'd better start running now!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackrecluse (Sep 24, 2013)

Sub'd Just gotta see how this finished. Nice job. Love the trich shots.
Most people only look at the leaves.
I was curious if the buds will amber up more while they dry and cure?
If I could only get that far I would prefer mostly amber.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey Dift. What's up bro ?: Ladies are rocking! Was just wanting 2 stop in and say hello. Handt had the chance to catch you on, or talk. Stop in on the thread if you get a chance. I will be doing an update this eve. Gotta transplant around 18 vegging ladies today to get them ready for flowering..  

Busy busy busy!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 24, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hey Dift. What's up bro ?: Ladies are rocking! Was just wanting 2 stop in and say hello. Handt had the chance to catch you on, or talk. Stop in on the thread if you get a chance. I will be doing an update this eve. Gotta transplant around 18 vegging ladies today to get them ready for flowering..
> 
> Busy busy busy!!


 I'm defiantly swinging by your thread and anybody that reads this should stop by also really great thread https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/621620-danks-update-come-friends-take.html


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks 4 the shout out bro..  Did you happen 2 see the Purple Voodoo # 3 I cropped out ?: Here she is. Also, there's a few of the seeds I collected from the clayxes that had popped open. White Bubblegum WW x BB crossed with Bubblegum. Also pollinated a few lower branches with Jack Herer pollen. Thus making Jacks Widow. 


dlftmyers said:


> I'm defiantly swinging by your thread and anybody that reads this should stop by also really great thread https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/621620-danks-update-come-friends-take.html


----------



## MD914 (Sep 24, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I'm defiantly swinging by your thread and anybody that reads this should stop by also really great thread https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/621620-danks-update-come-friends-take.html


PARTY AT DANKS!!!! Awesome thread by the way!!


----------



## abrooks2152 (Sep 24, 2013)

beautiful. im growing a few bag seeds as well 1 of 4 went hermi. check her often for balls. lol. she looks beautiful. great job. love and light b with u and yourlil lady.


----------



## abrooks2152 (Sep 24, 2013)

wrong thred sorry


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 24, 2013)

abrooks2152 said:


> wrong thred sorry


 lol No problem, I do the same thing sometimes


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 24, 2013)

Hahahaa don't we all this is, after all, a STONER forum LMFAO


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 24, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> Hahahaa don't we all this is, after all, a STONER forum LMFAO


My god I'm so high right now talking about......


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 24, 2013)

wish I was 
hey pass that chit over here man! LMAO


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 24, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> wish I was
> hey pass that chit over here man! LMAO


View attachment 2834460
You can look but you can't touch.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 24, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> wish I was
> hey pass that chit over here man! LMAO


I would but you would never pass it back..


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> View attachment 2834460
> You can look but you can't touch.


 Thats not right Stew


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 24, 2013)

Here's more.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> View attachment 2834481Here's more.


Okay you got to pass that shit


----------



## shadyslater (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh lol that so gawjus


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks.  I try.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 26, 2013)

Not the best pics, She still going The thumb nail pic is from my first grow lol


----------



## MD914 (Sep 26, 2013)

I love an excuse to play this song!! http://youtu.be/sctheftX_gs


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 26, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I love an excuse to play this song!! http://youtu.be/sctheftX_gs


[video=youtube;sctheftX_gs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sctheftX_gs&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## MD914 (Sep 26, 2013)

HA!! I can't find an actual video for that...one of my all time fav songs!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 26, 2013)

Lookin' bomb mane! That last grow shot looks like some good grenade sized nugs. Fill up the hand with some bomb.


----------



## bird dog (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks like you are getting better and better at getting onto those trichs. She looks like she is getting closer. Are your trich pictures from the girl hanging upside down? I hope not. Your thumbnail pic looks to be perhaps 3-4 ounces if those buds are as thick as they look. Let me know the weight if you go there? Peace


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 26, 2013)

bird dog said:


> Looks like you are getting better and better at getting onto those trichs. She looks like she is getting closer. Are your trich pictures from the girl hanging upside down? I hope not. Your thumbnail pic looks to be perhaps 3-4 ounces if those buds are as thick as they look. Let me know the weight if you go there? Peace


Hey Birdog those pics of the trich are from the plant I still have growing, The plant that is drying upside down is from my first grow and was about 3 ounces with seeds yep she hermed on me


----------



## hbbum (Sep 26, 2013)

They look awesome, I love the crispness of the colors.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks hbbum Hows the strawberry cough doing? Have you sampled any yet?


----------



## bird dog (Sep 27, 2013)

Soooo...tell us dude.......how was the steak (lol)?


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 27, 2013)

bird dog said:


> Soooo...tell us dude.......how was the steak (lol)?


Man didn't get a chance for any grilled steak but i ate a late bowl of vanilla ice cream did the trick


----------



## MD914 (Sep 27, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Man didn't get a chance for the steak but a late bowel of vanilla ice cream did the trick


Uh...EDIT...SPELLCHECK...TRUST ME !! LMFAO!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 27, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Uh...EDIT...SPELLCHECK...TRUST ME !! LMFAO!!!


I'm high and see lol


----------



## MD914 (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't know if I'm just really fucked up...but THAT was THE. FUNNIEST. THING. EVER.


----------



## Foothills (Sep 27, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Uh...EDIT...SPELLCHECK...TRUST ME !! LMFAO!!!


MD are you ok ? LMAO


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 27, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Uh...EDIT...SPELLCHECK...TRUST ME !! LMFAO!!!


Fuck, You know who many times I fuck up typing when I'm stoned Go back the next day and I'm like wtf


----------



## MD914 (Sep 27, 2013)

I just KNEW I should have taken a screen shot!! DAMNIT!!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 27, 2013)

HA!! It is FOREVER PRESERVED in my comment!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 27, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I just KNEW I should have taken a screen shot!! DAMNIT!!!


Ha ha beat you too it Oh and know you know its on and don't fuck up like your Red Skins did....


----------



## MD914 (Sep 27, 2013)

HahahahAhaha!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 27, 2013)

Go Skins!! IM DYIN' HERE!!


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 27, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Man didn't get a chance for any grilled steak but i ate a late bowel of vanilla ice cream did the trick





MD914 said:


> Uh...EDIT...SPELLCHECK...TRUST ME !! LMFAO!!!


Fuckin awesome.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 27, 2013)

sxistew said:


> fuckin awesome.


i cant stop laughing!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 27, 2013)

what nobody else likes bowels of vanilla ice cream it comes out creamy


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## SxIstew (Sep 27, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/634385-dreaming-big-84.html#post9655629 Update BITCH!


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 28, 2013)

Breaking Bad dialogue for the sick minded.





Hank says, "Walt I know this is a little outside your comfort zone here.."Walt interrupts, "No I think it's a mistake". Hank responds, "Walt I need you to help me out here OK? I mean this is really important to me, JESUS, what are you gonna make me beg you come on, just stick it in there."


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 28, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Breaking Bad dialogue for the sick minded.Hank says, "Walt I know this is a little outside your comfort zone here.."Walt interrupts, "No I think it's a mistake". Hank responds, "Walt I need you to help me out here OK? I mean this is really important to me, JESUS, what are you gonna make me beg you come on, just stick it in there."


Stick it in there BITCH!


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Sep 28, 2013)

Highocaine said:


> I'd recommend a little supercropping if you can't raise any higher, but she's lookin' good! Are you going to feed her some nutes soon? Fox farm goes for around 3 weeks normally, right?


 Excellent advice..Supercropping will greatly increase your output.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 28, 2013)

Breaking Bad continues NOW. You watchin bro?


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 28, 2013)

sxistew said:


> breaking bad continues now. You watchin bro?


already there bitch but I am so F-uped..


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 28, 2013)

Smells so good in my room right now


----------



## Dogenzengi (Sep 28, 2013)

"Subbed" Dog!
Beautiful colors on that bud!


----------



## bird dog (Sep 28, 2013)

Are you high (lol)? Yeah...right...on a Saturday night!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 28, 2013)

You know it!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 29, 2013)

Only 2 hours to go BITCHES!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 29, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Only 2 hours to go BITCHES!!


I cant F-ing wait. Holy Shit it is going to be over..


----------



## MD914 (Sep 29, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I cant Fing cant wait. Holy Shit it is going to be over..


I KNOOOOW!!! It's bittersweet...


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 29, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I KNOOOOW!!! It's bittersweet...


You got your booze and smoke ready?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 29, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> You got your booze and smoke ready?


I have wine...and a few nugs of crippy from last night...what more could a girl ask for?


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 29, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I have wine...and a few nugs of crippy from last night...what more could a girl ask for?


Do you really what me to answer that? lol Sounds like your ready. Who are you pulling for?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 29, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Do you really what me to answer that? lol Sounds like your ready. Who are you pulling for?


Jessie BITCH! HA!! Don't answer that!! 

PS...my Skins got 'em one today


----------



## MD914 (Sep 29, 2013)

Ok...let's clog yours


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 29, 2013)

They got lucky  I hope Walt to live but I know he wont


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow I'm High


----------



## MD914 (Sep 29, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> They got lucky  I hope Walt to live but I know he wont


Walt has TERMINAL cancer...do you always pull for the LONGSHOT? (cough...Miami...cough)


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 29, 2013)

Got to go Bitches see you when its over....


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh crap wtf that was close


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 29, 2013)

Ha HA Your gonna need a bigger knife....


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 29, 2013)

He should kill them!!!!!!!! what the fuck!?


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 29, 2013)

HAHAHHAHAHAHHA Badger and Skinny Pete!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhahahahahahahahha


----------



## MD914 (Sep 29, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> HAHAHHAHAHAHHA Badger and Skinny Pete!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhahahahahahahahha


YO! Hahahaha!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 29, 2013)

Time to kill the Nazis


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 29, 2013)

O shit shes dead ricin


----------



## MD914 (Sep 29, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> O shit shes dead ricin


I always thought she was a sketchy bitch anyway...bye bye Lydia!!


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 29, 2013)

Risin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bam


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 29, 2013)

Who's next?


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 29, 2013)

OMG I feel so bad for jesse.... Poor guy.



Sick new movie though.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah!!!! Jessie!!!!!!!


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 29, 2013)

That was the most fucked up ending i have ever seen. Fuck that shit. No loose ends my ass!!!!!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 29, 2013)

It's Over...


----------



## MD914 (Sep 29, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> That was the most fucked up ending i have ever seen. Fuck that shit. No loose ends my ass!!!!!!!


Jessie came out ok...that's EXACTLY what I was hoping for!!!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 29, 2013)

Wtf just happened i'm so high


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 29, 2013)

What about Saul....lol Fuck time to drink


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 29, 2013)

OKAY?! 
Where'd jesse go?

What happened to Badger and Skinny Pete?

Does Junior get the college money?

Did they dig up Hank's body??

Was Saul's escape successful?

What about the money Jack stole?


seriously?!!!?!??!?!??!? WHAT THE FUCK!?


ok gonna start watching talking bad. be back after it's over.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 29, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> OKAY?!
> Where'd jesse go?
> 
> What happened to Badger and Skinny Pete?
> ...


Who cares where Jessie went...he got the fuck outta there

Badger and Skinny Pete are smoking a bowl

Junior will get the trust fund...Walt scared them good enough

Skyler will use coordinates to bargain for her freedom (Hanks body)

Saul got out last episode

Walt didn't care about the money anymore...he just wanted to kill the Nazi bastards!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey look Mikes Back lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 29, 2013)

Cant wait for the new show


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 29, 2013)

Small bud I took


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 29, 2013)

Hurry up and waitView attachment 2840493


----------



## bird dog (Sep 30, 2013)

Did you use that sugar leaf method I told you about on this bud? I know it's hard to wait, especially if you don't have any on hand...but dude...WAIT if you can. Yeah right...I'm one to talk (lmao)! Blue Mistic to ya! Anyone smoke Marlboro?


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 30, 2013)

> new series for fall 2014: Better Call Saul: This Breaking Bad prequel spinoff is centered on Walter Whites lawyer, Saul Goodman (Bob Odenkirk). Its expected to head to AMC.



Now I'm going to bed. HAHAHHA


----------



## Foothills (Sep 30, 2013)

bird dog said:


> Did you use that sugar leaf method I told you about on this bud? I know it's hard to wait, especially if you don't have any on hand...but dude...WAIT if you can. Yeah right...I'm one to talk (lmao)! Blue Mistic to ya! Anyone smoke Marlboro?
> 
> View attachment 2840600


I love Marlboros !! Can I pinch a smoke ?


----------



## rikcherron99 (Oct 1, 2013)

just curious what bud technique with the sugar leaves are you referring to?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey!! What's going on over here?  You've been awfully quite lately...are you still sad about the game?


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 6, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Hey!! What's going on over here?  You've been awfully quite lately...are you still sad about the game?


lol No just chilling about to watch the game today Hopefully we can pull of a win today


----------



## MD914 (Oct 6, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> lol No just chilling about to watch the game today Hopefully we can pull of a win today


How was your harvest?


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 6, 2013)

Believe it or not I have not harvested her yet Tomorrow or Tuesday she is getting the chop....


----------



## MD914 (Oct 6, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Believe it or not I have not harvested her yet Tomorrow or Tuesday she is getting the chop....


Yeah...I don't believe it!! Hahaha!! How many weeks did she go?


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 6, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Yeah...I don't believe it!! Hahaha!! How many weeks did she go?


From 12-12 like 11 weeks. I will post some pics of her before and after the chop. My first grow only took 9 weeks


----------



## MD914 (Oct 6, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> From 12-12 like 11 weeks. I will post some pics of her before and after the chop. My first grow only took 9 weeks


Seems like it's been years!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 6, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Seems like it's been years!!


That's how I feel


----------



## bird dog (Oct 6, 2013)

Glad to hear you have'nt chopped yet (lol). Show me some trichs dude. Blue Mistic tonight...stoned! WORD


----------



## shadyslater (Oct 6, 2013)

still lol c'mon


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey bro.. Long time no hear from you.. lol.. How are you doing ?: Give me a ring sometime bud..


bird dog said:


> Glad to hear you have'nt chopped yet (lol). Show me some trichs dude. Blue Mistic tonight...stoned! WORD


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 6, 2013)

hey Dift.. Make sure to throw up some harvest pictures bro..  I want to see those stinky bitches!! Haha


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 7, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> hey Dift.. Make sure to throw up some harvest pictures bro..  I want to see those stinky bitches!! Haha


Tuesday is the day I chop, got my batteries charging for the camera right now so no excuses for me


----------



## shadyslater (Oct 7, 2013)

how long dya thonk this has left bro??she's 42 days in


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 7, 2013)

shadyslater said:


> how long dya thonk this has left bro??View attachment 2849510she's 42 days in


 Maybe 3-4 weeks? What strain is it again?


----------



## shadyslater (Oct 7, 2013)

blue rhino.. say 60 days on the tin lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 7, 2013)

shadyslater said:


> blue rhino.. say 60 days on the tin lol


Just keep and eye on those trichs and you will be good


----------



## shadyslater (Oct 7, 2013)

i cant even see any buds yet lol jus hair


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 7, 2013)

shadyslater said:


> i cant even see any buds yet lol jus hair


That's because you look at her everyday lol I see bud my friend


----------



## bird dog (Oct 8, 2013)

I need a trich fix dude (lol). I'd love to see how your BM is doing (plant and trich) pics. Peace


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 8, 2013)

I will try to get some more latter tonight,I was really stoned


----------



## shadyslater (Oct 8, 2013)

all that off 1 auto??? brah your pullin my pisser lol
all the auto's iv seen are lil tidly things man....
well fookin done


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 8, 2013)

shadyslater said:


> all that off 1 auto??? brah your pullin my pisser lol
> all the auto's iv seen are lil tidly things man....
> well fookin done


No Auto, Ya that would be pretty impressive, She is Just some bag seed


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 8, 2013)

shadyslater said:


> all that off 1 auto??? brah your pullin my pisser lol
> all the auto's iv seen are lil tidly things man....
> well fookin done


Only when grown incorrectly in small containers.

Single G13 Labs Auto AK 2.5oz dry


----------



## shadyslater (Oct 8, 2013)

oh lol still nice crop... is it the purple 1


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 8, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> No Auto, Ya that would be pretty impressive, She is Just some bag seed


Some Sick ass fucking bag seed though.  You did a great fucking job bro. Keep it up. You;ll be breeding late next year at this rate. hahaha


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 8, 2013)

Ya she is like a real dark purple, Its hard to tell with the pics, I will post some better ones latter I hope lol


----------



## shadyslater (Oct 8, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Only when grown incorrectly in small containers.
> View attachment 2850381View attachment 2850382View attachment 2850383
> Single G13 Labs Auto AK 2.5oz dry


i done 0% researchy on auto's bro's lol but 2.5zips seems a decent yield off 1..........


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 8, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Some Sick ass fucking bag seed though.  You did a great fucking job bro. Keep it up. You;ll be breeding late next year at this rate. hahaha


Thanks man I don't know about breeding But the next seeds I will be dropping are the real deal I hope, Think I might drop the C.S.S.H. fem seed or the Pineapple chunk fem still not sure


----------



## shadyslater (Oct 8, 2013)

cssh man heard it a stomper


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 8, 2013)

I didn't see these auto Ak pics. Very nice what was the container size stew. I keep forgetting to ask. Is that Ako auto version consistent??


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 8, 2013)

You see the list of 21 crosses I'm working on making?

Gettin crazy up in this bitch.


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 8, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I didn't see these auto Ak pics. Very nice what was the container size stew. I keep forgetting to ask. Is that Ako auto version consistent??


3.9 gallon straight through. no transplanting at all.
at the time i only used CocoGro. Now i've upgraded to Sunshine mix #4. so I could only expect a higher yield.
400w HPS whole grow.

It seems to be very consistent. Dank is running the same strain right now in the auto contest


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 8, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I didn't see these auto Ak pics. Very nice what was the container size stew. I keep forgetting to ask. Is that Ako auto version consistent??


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/634385-dreaming-big.html
first 5 pages.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 8, 2013)

Lol I'm checking the strain out now on the tude


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 8, 2013)

Smaller Bud Pic's


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 8, 2013)

Let it cure. It will taste so much better.


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 8, 2013)

I know how much you want to dig in to that bud. So be patient. lol... It is NOT easy. I was out of Spyder within 2 weeks of it all being dry. lol... No real cure time at all..


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 8, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I know how much you want to dig in to that bud. So be patient. lol... It is NOT easy. I was out of Spyder within 2 weeks of it all being dry. lol... No real cure time at all..


 That's what happened to my first grow But not this time shooting for 3 weeks before I try her, My fingers crossed ....


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 8, 2013)

You are drying in complete darkness right? don't take too many pics or handle the buds while they are drying. Light degrades THC.

I'm gonna do something I haven't seen anyone do yet. But just read about it in SKUNK magazine.

10 days of complete darkness after they are all ready for harvest. This will only work for my Sativas. Because I know my Indicas will be done first.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info Stew I'm shooting for about 5 days or so drying time In a closet complete darkness same closet that I flower in so I have the fan on low and not blowing directly on the buds The temps around 73 and the humidity is at 53%


----------



## ambedexteras (Oct 8, 2013)

so ur gonna throw ur tent in darkness for 10 days @ harvest time stew?
thats pretty cool. with ur plants alive right not hanging? i have those like 4-5 autos
that are bout to be done but i cant really try that method with em because i got the 4 photos in there also. maybe ill try with
the photos when there done flowering. if urs goes successfull of course lol


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah. Hit up Newbury Comics sometime and grab the latest issue of SKUNK magazine. The chief editor "The Rev" is quite popular in the cannabis world. And according to this article he wrote it really helps a lot.View attachment 2850724
this is only the beginning of the article. but this is what i am talking about.


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 8, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks for the info Stew I'm shooting for about 5 days or so drying time In a closet complete darkness same closet that I flower in so I have the fan on low and not blowing directly on the buds The temps around 73 and the humidity is at 53%


Drop the temp below 70 if possible. and maintain as close to 50% RH as possible for the best results.

Another thing I have read. It's better to harvest at dawn, right after a dark period. The weed is more potent this way.


But the 10 days is supposed to create higher levels of THC overall... because THC develops in the dark not light.


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 8, 2013)

This also helps to turn clear to milky without increasing the amber trichomes. Which occurs during the light hours.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 8, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Yeah. Hit up Newbury Comics sometime and grab the latest issue of SKUNK magazine. The chief editor "The Rev" is quite popular in the cannabis world. And according to this article he wrote it really helps a lot.View attachment 2850724
> this is only the beginning of the article. but this is what i am talking about.


That's Funny wish I would of read this before I harvested, I gave my girls three days of darkness was reading somewhere that it could help


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 8, 2013)

It is certain that a "48hr dark period" at the harvest time increases thc and overall resin production as trichomes regenerate at night to gear up and protect the plant from damaging uv rays during daylight. I've personally seen plants become "wet" with resin, smearing anything and everything with a stinky glossy sheen after 2 days in the dark. 

As for ten days I think that's excessive. I have never known any professional commercial growers to use this technique. I myself would be worried about mold and bugs. Is the "10days" said to increase yield or resin production? 

As any grower knows a lot can go wrong in 10 days.


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 8, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> It is certain that a "48hr dark period" at the harvest time increases thc and overall resin production as trichomes regenerate at night to gear up and protect the plant from damaging uv rays during daylight. I've personally seen plants become "wet" with resin, smearing anything and everything with a stinky glossy sheen after 2 days in the dark.
> 
> As for ten days I think that's excessive. I have never known any professional commercial growers to use this technique. I myself would be worried about mold and bugs. Is the "10days" said to increase yield or resin production?
> 
> As any grower knows a lot can go wrong in 10 days.


According to The Rev it increases THC production beyond that of a 48-72 hour darkness, and gives an alien lime green to some strains. Exact words.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 8, 2013)

Her is my next grow about ready to flower


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 8, 2013)

Very interesting I would like to see some result fo sho. As for taking away a synth "bite" I think that has more to do with flushing and not pushing your plants in excess ppm's. Also I am curious if you harvest at wk 8-9 (day56-63) but push 10 days darkness that means you pushing plants 10 days past finishing but in total darkness? So then you make sure to water but not too much before the 10 day finishing darkness? Do you water during this phase? Is it primarily to take away the "bite" as said grower the rev has only tried this method with synthetically grown cannabis?


----------



## Dogenzengi (Oct 8, 2013)

Stew,
Super interesting article!
can you post the rest, or a link?
do you do 10 days dark?
How is it handled in hydro?
i.e. Water, no water, Nutes?
obviously Dark, can you use a green light to check for possible mold etc?

I am 5-6 weeks from finishing my first plant, I need to know how many days of Darkness are best!

Help a Brother out, 





SxIstew said:


> Yeah. Hit up Newbury Comics sometime and grab the latest issue of SKUNK magazine. The chief editor "The Rev" is quite popular in the cannabis world. And according to this article he wrote it really helps a lot.View attachment 2850724
> this is only the beginning of the article. but this is what i am talking about.


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll take pictures of the whole thing for you bro. It's not online. It's actually an entire light training article for the entire flowering cycle when running the same strain.
Different formulas for different (# of weeks) lengths of flowering....

It'll take me a few minutes. And i need permission of dlftmyers before hand.


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 8, 2013)

actually gimmie one minute to clear my photo's. Had taken some earlier for my thread but never posted em. I'll be back with pics for you if dlft says its cool


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 8, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> actually gimmie one minute to clear my photo's. Had taken some earlier for my thread but never posted em. I'll be back with pics for you if dlft says its cool







Just joking stew no problem I want to see


----------



## Dogenzengi (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks Stew and DL!
I Got so much to learn!


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 8, 2013)

just got all the pics taken. post em up now.
Kinda funny thing. At the bottom of every page is a quote by a different person. the last pic shows one from George Carlin(RIP)


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 8, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SxIstew again.



*


----------



## Dogenzengi (Oct 8, 2013)

+rep sxIstew, 
thanks for posting!


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 8, 2013)

Save all the pics. It may get removed for copywrite issues. I purchased the magazine and took the photo's myself. but the mag is not affiliated to RIU.
There are no disclaimers stating i cannot use the article to show my friends once i purchased the magazine. so I hope it's all good. lol


----------



## bird dog (Oct 8, 2013)

Your new grow looks interesting dlf. Are those colas that you have hanging from your Blue Mistic? Either way, could you pull down one or two and put your scope on the trichs and let us see? Looks like she did a wonderful job for you dude. Jamaica Airee tonight! Peace


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 8, 2013)

bird dog said:


> Your new grow looks interesting dlf. Are those colas that you have hanging from your Blue Mistic? Either way, could you pull down one or two and put your scope on the trichs and let us see? Looks like she did a wonderful job for you dude. Jamaica Airee tonight! Peace


Buds needs complete darkness while drying to retain potency. The more they are handled or put in the light, the less potent they become. due to degrading THC.

Curing should also be done in complete darkness.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 8, 2013)

bird dog said:


> Your new grow looks interesting dlf. Are those colas that you have hanging from your Blue Mistic? Either way, could you pull down one or two and put your scope on the trichs and let us see? Looks like she did a wonderful job for you dude. Jamaica Airee tonight! Peace


No have not grown the Blue Mistic yet Those colas are from some bag seed.. Like Stew said I don't want to be messing with them to much But I will try maybe tomorrow to get some pics for you B.D.


----------



## bird dog (Oct 8, 2013)

"Buds needs complete darkness while drying to retain potency. The more they are handled or put in the light, the less potent they become. due to degrading THC.

Curing should also be done in complete darkness."

I agree on complete darkness (with air movement). A minute or two of light should not have any noticable effect though. If not taking the cola down for a minute, then get a couple sugar leafs. IMO, the curing is equally important to me, but storage is the end result that one should be critical on. I use clip top jars that seal tightly with RH packs inside. I then burp every 4-6 days. It works for me.


----------



## bird dog (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey bud...any trich pics yet or are you stoned like me (lol). WORD


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 10, 2013)

Not sure which one to drop next?


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 10, 2013)

ONE?! how bout ALL!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 10, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> ONE?! how bout ALL!


I wish don't have the room lol That's why I bought Fem seeds I would love to run all of them can I borrow your set up?...


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 10, 2013)

You can borrow it for 12 hours a day..... when I'm not using it.  lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 10, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> You can borrow it for 12 hours a day..... when I'm not using it.  lol


Perfect I only need it for 12 hours a day, Can you also pay my electric bill?........


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 10, 2013)

No. but your harvest can if you use my tent..  hahah


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 10, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> No. but your harvest can if you use my tent..  hahah


So true keep forgetting about those possibilities, Only the second time I grown the ganja.. Cant wait till I up grade hopefully before the new year


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 10, 2013)

Take your time. Slowly collect the gear, once you have it all. hook it up and expand your operation. 

Tent's from Ebay are fine to work with. Don't have everything hanging and pulling on the top and they don't collapse. 
Just hang your lights and that's it. 
Once you have to hook up filter and fan, move the tent to a wall, and hang directly to studs. 
This is better than trying to hold extra weight. 
you can always use HVAC tape to seal up the holes in the mylar once you remove the fan.

If you ever need assistance finding the right things for cheap prices to buy let me know. I've spent $2000 on this grow. 
But that's since may. I had only my tiny Blue Dream clone on page 6 of Dreaming Big(now my mother), and a Trainwreck seeding. 
I bought seeds, soil, containers, tent, lights, humidifier, fans, filter, blah blah blah over the course of a few months. 
Collecting what was required to flower while i was vegging with the minimum amount of what I had.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hell yeah bro! Looks good.. + rep to you my bro.  Great job... 

Did you happen to see my Purple Voodoo the purple & also pink pheno's. ?: They should be fished up anytime now! Can't wait... its smelling like a candy store up in the closet right now!! Haha..


dlftmyers said:


> I will try to get some more latter tonight,I was really stoned View attachment 2850365View attachment 2850366


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 10, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Not sure which one to drop next?View attachment 2852791View attachment 2852793



Pineapple Chunk!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 10, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Take your time. Slowly collect the gear, once you have it all. hook it up and expand your operation.
> 
> Tent's from Ebay are fine to work with. Don't have everything hanging and pulling on the top and they don't collapse.
> Just hang your lights and that's it.
> ...




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SxIstew again.



*

Thanks for all the help Stew


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 10, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> It is certain that a "48hr dark period" at the harvest time increases thc and overall resin production as trichomes regenerate at night to gear up and protect the plant from damaging uv rays during daylight. I've personally seen plants become "wet" with resin, smearing anything and everything with a stinky glossy sheen after 2 days in the dark.
> 
> As for ten days I think that's excessive. I have never known any professional commercial growers to use this technique. I myself would be worried about mold and bugs. Is the "10days" said to increase yield or resin production?
> 
> As any grower knows a lot can go wrong in 10 days.



Adequate ventilation should prevent mold I'd think...just my two cents as for bugs, maintaining a clean environment should take care of that, assuming the grow has been kept bug free from the start? I dunno...I've heard a lot of back and forth about the 48 to 72 hour darkness thing, I've done it myself, but only twice, so...


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 10, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hell yeah bro! Looks good.. + rep to you my bro.  Great job...
> 
> Did you happen to see my Purple Voodoo the purple & also pink pheno's. ?: They should be fished up anytime now! Can't wait... its smelling like a candy store up in the closet right now!! Haha..


 Thanks for the Rep my friend The purple voodoo looks amazing. Wish I could scratch and sniff those pics..


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 10, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> Pineapple Chunk!!!


I'm debating between that and the C.S.S.H.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 10, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I'm debating between that and the C.S.S.H.


can't wait to see whatever you grow man...your plants are fuckin amazing as always


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 10, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> can't wait to see whatever you grow man...your plants are fuckin amazing as always


Thanks Peach wish I could rep you again


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 10, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I'm debating between that and the C.S.S.H.


Def go Barney's Farm Pineapple Chunk! That CSSH looks great but I'd bet you'll have a nice pre christmas finish if you go with the 8wker!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 10, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Def go Barney's Farm Pineapple Chunk! That CSSH looks great but I'd bet you'll have a nice pre christmas finish if you go with the 8wker!


Good point thanks for the info Now you got me thinking..


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 10, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks Peach wish I could rep you again


that's rep enough for me buddy thanks!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 11, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Take your time. Slowly collect the gear, once you have it all. hook it up and expand your operation.
> 
> Tent's from Ebay are fine to work with. Don't have everything hanging and pulling on the top and they don't collapse.
> Just hang your lights and that's it.
> ...


THATS CHURCH YO!! He found my light for me...it was cheap, had everything I needed AND a 3 year warranty on the ballast!! And I STILL can't rep him yet!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 11, 2013)

MD914 said:


> THATS CHURCH YO!! He found my light for me...it was cheap, had everything I needed AND a 3 year warranty on the ballast!! And I STILL can't rep him yet!!


I think all I need now is a Good tent and a Hps set up, I think I have about everything else


----------



## MD914 (Oct 11, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I think all I need now is a Good tent and a Hps set up, I think I have about everything else


All I need is an exhaust fan


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 11, 2013)

MD914 said:


> All I need is an exhaust fan


 I got a 6 inch one Off ebay pretty cheap I went with the medal blade instead of the plastic blade which the have so be careful, I think the medal blades will hold up better IMO


----------



## MD914 (Oct 11, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I got a 6 inch one Off ebay pretty cheap I went with the medal blade instead of the plastic blade which the have so be careful, I think the medal blades will hold up better IMO


I agree...I'm going with a 6 inch too...didn't even think to check what the blades are made of...DUH...thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 12, 2013)

Okay just weighed my harvest before I put into the jars it is a little over 3 1/2 ounces and tons of popcorn buds that i did not weigh, I am going to use them to make hash with and the trimmings as well


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 12, 2013)

About to smoke some scissor Hash.....


----------



## MD914 (Oct 12, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Okay just weighed my harvest before I put into the jars it is a little over 3 1/2 ounces and tons of popcorn buds that i did not weigh, I am going to use them to make hash with and the trimmings as well


Nice job BRO!! That's pretty awesome for a single plant cfl grow!! Imagine the possibilities...


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 12, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Nice job BRO!! That's pretty awesome for a single plant cfl grow!! Imagine the possibilities...


That's what I'm saying HPS is in the future after Christmas, And I was surprised at the weight as well and still had a lot of popcorn buds I did not weigh


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 12, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen Jars are all full


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 12, 2013)

Scissor Hash was awesome


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 12, 2013)

Did you scrape it off and dry it or did you smoke directly off the blades? lol

My buddy just lights his snips right up while trimming. lol I scrape it off with a razor blade(to keep my snips as clean as possible), and let it dry for a day before I smoke it. I got a whole bowl pack when I harvested my last grow. shit lasted me 2 whole days. lol a hit here and there. lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 12, 2013)

I scraped it off with a razor blade And all you need is a hit or two, It was the best hash I had in a long time...


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 12, 2013)

All YOU need is a hit or 2. lol...... Me personally. I smoke a lot of bud bro. like a ridiculous amount. and when I can't get good weed, I smoke more.

I'm averaging around 1/4 oz every 2-3 days right now. I need my weed to hurry the fuck up. 
This low THC shit sucks. I got OK bud now, I'm pretty fuckin ripped... But I haven't had decent bud in over a week.
So I know I will get used to it quick. Not having options kills me. lol..... 
I need to switch it up every other day or I stop getting as high. lol


But my 10 strains should cover that when they are done. Got some sativa doms, indica doms, and hybrids. So..... POI-FECT!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 12, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> All YOU need is a hit or 2. lol...... Me personally. I smoke a lot of bud bro. like a ridiculous amount. and when I can't get good weed, I smoke more.
> 
> I'm averaging between 1/4 oz every 2-3 days right now. I need my weed to hurry the fuck up.
> This low THC shit sucks. I got OK bud now, I'm pretty fuckin ripped... But I haven't had decent bud in over a week.
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hell yeah bro! Looking good..


----------



## MD914 (Oct 12, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> All YOU need is a hit or 2. lol...... Me personally. I smoke a lot of bud bro. like a ridiculous amount. and when I can't get good weed, I smoke more.
> 
> I'm averaging around 1/4 oz every 2-3 days right now. I need my weed to hurry the fuck up.
> This low THC shit sucks. I got OK bud now, I'm pretty fuckin ripped... But I haven't had decent bud in over a week.
> ...


You sound like someone I know...an ounce a week smoker (with no job)


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 12, 2013)

MD914 said:


> You sound like someone I know...an ounce a week smoker (with no job)


Ya an ounce a week is a lot for me, I smoke little less then a quarter a week


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 12, 2013)

Haha! Trust me (Stew) has a job. He is a full time Dad, and we are in the process of opening s bank..  Keeps us on our toes I tell ya.. haha


MD914 said:


> You sound like someone I know...an ounce a week smoker (with no job)


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 12, 2013)

What!! ?: a quarter a week ?: Gosh, y'all making me feel like a pot head! Lol.. I smoke that in a day.. haha.. 


dlftmyers said:


> Ya an ounce a week is a lot for me, I smoke little less then a quarter a week


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 12, 2013)

MD914 said:


> You sound like someone I know...an ounce a week smoker (with no job)





dlftmyers said:


> Ya an ounce a week is a lot for me, I smoke little less then a quarter a week


Yes. I am the "Stay at home dad" and not by choice. It's baby mama's choice to work instead of me.

Can't complain. she makes plenty of money.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 12, 2013)

funny how some people think being a full time grower/breeder and father to be no work/jobless. 

Kudos to you stew for manning up and raising your own children, instead of paying someone else to raise them like most ppl. these days.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 12, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Yes. I am the "Stay at home dad" and not by choice. It's baby mama's choice to work instead of me.
> 
> Can't complain. she makes plenty of money.


Hey Stew...I wasn't knocking you BRO!! Nothing wrong with a stay at home dad!! I think it's great! I'm the bread winner in my house too...no problem...but MY daughter goes to an expensive preschool!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> funny how some people think being a full time grower/breeder and father to be no work/jobless.
> 
> Kudos to you stew for manning up and raising your own children, instead of paying someone else to raise them like most ppl. these days.


I wasn't talking about Stew  I think it's great that he's an involved father


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 12, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Okay just weighed my harvest before I put into the jars it is a little over 3 1/2 ounces and tons of popcorn buds that i did not weigh, I am going to use them to make hash with and the trimmings as well


wow man!!!! what a great harvest me jealous 
you gotta tell me how ya did that scissor hash..never heard of that before?:sounds cool though!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 12, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> wow man!!!! what a great harvest me jealous
> you gotta tell me how ya did that scissor hash..never heard of that before?:sounds cool though!


Its basically you just scrape all the resin off your scissors after you get done trimming your girl then you let that dry and then get blazed. Ask Stew he probably can explain it better Or this video might help[video=youtube;fy2KIRrT940]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fy2KIRrT940[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 12, 2013)

love me some scissor hash, enjoying some right now matter of fact


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 12, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Its basically you just scrape all the resin off your scissors after you get done trimming your girl then you let that dry and then get blazed. Ask Stew he probably can explain it better Or this video might help[video=youtube;fy2KIRrT940]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fy2KIRrT940[/video]


this would have been great to know last harvest LMAO 
I washed mine off in the sink 
easy come, easy go....


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 13, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> this would have been great to know last harvest LMAO
> I washed mine off in the sink
> easy come, easy go....


Ya don't do that again lol


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 13, 2013)

No shit man what a dumbass thing to do...LOL
my bad...


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 15, 2013)

Not sure if I should start another journal? Anyways I tried to keep the top even on this girl last bag seed I will grow for awhile. Her she is


----------



## MD914 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes...you should do a journal! It's a teaching/learning experience!! And it's another thread we can talk about random crap on


----------



## hbbum (Oct 15, 2013)

I like to seperate the journals so I can review later if needed. Great looking tops


----------



## bird dog (Oct 15, 2013)

Absolutely georgeous looking dlf. I see many colas that will get fatter with time. Thanks for sharing. Those girls are worth their own journal. Bubblegum tonight (lol), Peace...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes...you MUST tell me how you did that!! Def need a journal BRO


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I am going to start a new thread tomorrow and will explain a little more about how I got her to this point


----------



## shadyslater (Oct 15, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Not sure if I should start another journal? Anyways I tried to keep the top even on this girl last bag seed I will grow for awhile. Her she isView attachment 2859578View attachment 2859579View attachment 2859580View attachment 2859581


bushtastical bro


----------



## DaBotniss (Oct 15, 2013)

Im am feeling this grow right here. Great fucking job, looks like some A1 producer/grower.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 15, 2013)

DaBotniss said:


> Im am feeling this grow right here. Great fucking job, looks like some A1 producer/grower.


He thanks for stopping bye and for the compliments


----------



## bird dog (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey bro...just stopin by to see what's growin on! Jamaica Airee tonight. Rock on bro...


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks man I been meaning to ask you hows it that Jamaica Airee?


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey buddy! Just wanted to stick my head in and say howdy will check in 2mar when I'm not yawning my ass off lol, haven't 4got about ya


----------



## bird dog (Oct 17, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks man I been meaning to ask you hows it that Jamaica Airee?


That's a good question. Right now, I have Jamaica Airee, Blue Mistic, Short Rider, and Bubblegum in jars and some others still hanging and some not harvested yet. By far, I love the Bubblegum the most. It is very smooth, tasty before and after a hit, makes the room smell good, and has an extended upbeat high. Jamaica Airee is probably still my favorite still, as I've been growin that stuff for years and its always dependable with huge yields and long lasting high. The Bubblegum does make me get the chips out, but that's it's only drawback to me. My tent still runith over (lol) with nice colas. Peace...


----------



## calvinjones1200 (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice grow man I picture 5 is just absolute amazing!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 18, 2013)

What's up Dift ?: Just thought I would drop in and see what was up, and say hello.. Well hello..  
Naw, everything is looking good bro.. Hey! I just listed all my new strains I will be flowering after my 2nd set of ladies finish up.. 20 new strains coming up bro.. Shewww....


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 18, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Not sure if I should start another journal? Anyways I tried to keep the top even on this girl last bag seed I will grow for awhile. Her she isView attachment 2859579View attachment 2859580View attachment 2859581


She's a beaut!!!!!! It amazes me how bushy she is super great job man!!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 18, 2013)

Hope everyone is well I am doing great just got done smoking and feeling no pain....[video=youtube;y7EpSirtf_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7EpSirtf_E[/video]


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 18, 2013)

Just a random pic that I like


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 19, 2013)

My main line plant is starting to flower


----------



## MD914 (Oct 19, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> My main line plant is starting to flowerView attachment 2864512View attachment 2864513


Is this the one you started the new journal on? (Cough cough)


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 19, 2013)

Actually I have two in flower and no journal yet lol here is a pic of the other one


----------



## MD914 (Oct 19, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Actually I have two in flower and no journal yet lol here is a pic of the other oneView attachment 2864524


Ahhhh....yes, that's the one I'm interested in!! The other one looks like what I did to my triploid (although I didn't realize what I did was actually a main line) in comparison to yours it is though!!  I REALLY want to know about THIS one...how tall is it?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 19, 2013)

That kicks ass dft.


----------



## bird dog (Oct 19, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Actually I have two in flower and no journal yet lol here is a pic of the other oneView attachment 2864524


I like your bud cages bro! From the picture, it looks like you did a good early job on your fimming. You may want to visit that one and do some thinning. She sure is thick and healthy! Get dat new journal goin beaotch (lol). Blue Mistic.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 19, 2013)

bird dog said:


> I like your bud cages bro! From the picture, it looks like you did a good early job on your fimming. You may want to visit that one and do some thinning. She sure is thick and healthy! Get dat new journal goin beaotch (lol). Blue Mistic.


I thinned her out a little after this pic and thanks for the kind words she is a healthy bitch, Hopefully I can keep her green all the way to harvest or as close as possible


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 19, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That kicks ass dft.


Thanks Gandalf I'm using your flower tea recipe..


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 19, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Ahhhh....yes, that's the one I'm interested in!! The other one looks like what I did to my triploid (although I didn't realize what I did was actually a main line) in comparison to yours it is though!!  I REALLY want to know about THIS one...how tall is it?


Crap I cant find my F-ing tape measure looked for it everywhere ,I will buy a new tomorrow I need to go to Home Depot anyways, I will let you know as soon as I can, Just guessing I say from the floor up she is about 3ft or so and bushy as hell but I thinned her out a little, Go to this page and you can see her as baby https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/696240-small-closet-grow-2.html


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 20, 2013)

Even though I'm sure you've cropped these ladies out already. Man that plant in picture 4 & 5 is NICE! I love her colors..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 20, 2013)

Both of those looks good 2 me buddy.  I just did alittle mainline on my Grape God. I plan on doing the Pure Kush here in an hour or so.. Is those tomato screens at the bottoms, or something else ?:


dlftmyers said:


> Crap I cant find my F-ing tape measure looked for it everywhere ,I will buy a new tomorrow I need to go to Home Depot anyways, I will let you know as soon as I can, Just guessing I say from the floor up she is about 3ft or so and bushy as hell but I thinned her out a little, Go to this page and you can see her as baby https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/696240-small-closet-grow-2.html


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 20, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Just a little update she is 1 week into flowering as of today she is looking healthy and seems to be growing pretty fast she now stands at about 30 inches any questions please ask just used some bloom tea i made up she seems to like it you can find the recipe here :https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i-12.html Thanks to my friend GandalfdaGreen


Bro,  from then till now, you've done a hell of a good job on your ladies! *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dlftmyers again.
*

If I could + rep you I damn sure would!! Haha


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 20, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Bro,  from then till now, you've done a hell of a good job on your ladies! *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dlftmyers again.
> *
> 
> If I could + rep you I damn sure would!! Haha


 Thanks Dank would of never of made it with out the help from people like yourself, I'm glad i signed up here on R.I.U. And as far as that tomato screen your talking about I think you mean on this plant? If so I bought it at home depot it came with 3 post and two rings that attaches to the top and the middle, I only used the one ring on the top then I made a ghetto scrog net for her lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 20, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Both of those looks good 2 me buddy.  I just did alittle mainline on my Grape God. I plan on doing the Pure Kush here in an hour or so.. Is those tomato screens at the bottoms, or something else ?:


I cant wait to run some of the D&S genetic, So many to choose from But the all look awesome Anybody that has not checked out this thread should do so very friendly people over there and very helpful and Dankster~420 is always updating with lots of pics and info..145.html#post9735963https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/621620-danks-update-come-friends-take-1235.html#post9735874 went back and edited it


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 20, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I cant wait to run some of the D&S genetic, So many to choose from But the all look awesome Anybody that has not checked out this thread should do so very friendly people over there and very helpful and Dankster~420 is always updating with lots of pics and info..https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/695732-other-side-fence-where-grass-145.html#post9735963


Sorry wrong thread I'm high lol but that's a good thread also Here it is 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/621620-danks-update-come-friends-take-1235.html#post9735874


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 20, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks Dank would of never of made it with out the help from people like yourself, I'm glad i signed up here on R.I.U. And as far as that tomato screen your talking about I think you mean on this plant? If so I bought it at home depot it came with 3 post and two rings that attaches to the top and the middle, I only used the one ring on the top then I made a ghetto scrog net for her lolView attachment 2865444View attachment 2865443


Absolutely outstanding brother. That is my ideal outcome right there. Just fucking gorgeous to look at. If I can get my ladies to respond half as well as yours, I'll be happy.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 20, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Absolutely outstanding brother. That is my ideal outcome right there. Just fucking gorgeous to look at. If I can get my ladies to respond half as well as yours, I'll be happy.


Thanks for the kind words I hope i can keep her healthy all the way up to harvest....


----------



## MD914 (Oct 20, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks for the kind words I hope i can keep her healthy all the way up to harvest....


Can't wait to SUB that journal... (Cough cough)


----------



## shadyslater (Oct 20, 2013)

Is she bein flowered yet dift


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 20, 2013)

shadyslater said:


> Is she bein flowered yet dift


She sure is right around two weeks or so


----------



## shadyslater (Oct 20, 2013)

awww look at that bro she's a cutie lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 20, 2013)

shadyslater said:


> awww look at that bro she's a cutie lol


 She is isn't she lol I will get some new pics next time I water her she is getting lots of trichs already


----------



## bird dog (Oct 20, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> She is isn't she lol I will get some new pics next time I water her she is getting lots of trichs already


WORD


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 21, 2013)

My little bag seed buds are starting to get some frost couple weeks into the flip 12-12


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 22, 2013)

Da word for today is WORD.. haha..  What's up bro ?:


bird dog said:


> WORD


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 22, 2013)

Ladies are looking good bro!  Keep dat shit up! Haha..


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 22, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Ladies are looking good bro!  Keep dat shit up! Haha..


Thanks Dank cant wait to grow some real seeds


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 22, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks Dank cant wait to grow some real seeds


Planning on dicking around with a bottle of Silver this run too. I must have read Stew, and Duck's threads from back to front like 5 times now. Dank's helped out quite a bit with the intricacies as well. Every time I go through them, I pickup something new I can use. Your bagseed is really taking off, man. Nice and frosty. Even the fan leaves.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 22, 2013)

ok so i followed u here stew,whats the 10 days of dark really do,can you bring one from out side to inside to do the 10 of dark,and does the plant slow down during that period,id like mine to go atleast 5 more,maybe 10,but its gona be in the 30s oand 20s for a couple days,50s n 60s in day


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 22, 2013)

also if i bring it in at night,to keep her warm,does it have to be compleatly pitch black,or does a little off light hurt it,questions questions,lol
i have alot of motion sensor lights around the place,and they go on and off alot,,hense its comes through windows


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 22, 2013)

I have never done it. I don't know. I answered you on Dank's thread.

Also, If you want to know about it. Just read the article on page 58.


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 22, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> also if i bring it in at night,to keep her warm,does it have to be compleatly pitch black,or does a little off light hurt it,questions questions,lol


Complete darkness. NO INTERRUPTIONS AT ALL. not even a peek.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 22, 2013)

lol ok,nm,how bout second part of question,,


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 22, 2013)

well let me ask this stupid question,,what happens when its full moon every month,and pretty light out,for 3 or 4 days,on top this hill im on,it like daytime almost,,lol,pretty light out


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't grow outdoors. I have no clue.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 22, 2013)

I guess its just like a differnt spectrum,cause i know after last 3 full moons,shes reall took off,,then slows down again,i been watching this one very close,learning all my mistakes,this site has helped 10 fold,,thanks for everyone who is cool,ha


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 22, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> well let me ask this stupid question,,what happens when its full moon every month,and pretty light out,for 3 or 4 days,on top this hill im on,it like daytime almost,,lol,pretty light out


High times had a article on this. Moon light won't interfere with the flowering cycle. I know I've grown indoor and out.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 22, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> High times had a article on this. Moon light won't interfere with the flowering cycle. I know I've grown indoor and out.


i was wondering big time,cause all the indoor grows ive read about,is really worried about light leak,but u have alot out doors,,its never really pitch black,unless you in place like i am,,but still thats only like 2 weeks of a month,when moon is far and small


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 22, 2013)

I think ill just let her frezz her ass off,till i see the abmbers im looking for,see what happens in the 30s tomm,lol


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 22, 2013)

I hear ya on that. When I first started I wondered the same. This was before their was a rollitup. All I had was 2 grow books by Mel Clark and Ed Rosenthal.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 22, 2013)

catch you guys later man,gota get up in few hours to tilll,get gardens ready for winter,thanks for the cool thread


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 22, 2013)

wasnt even any books much on it when i started,haha,shit im old,,damn


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 22, 2013)

the 10 day of dark is interestinng tho.ive read conflicing srories on that in this site,someone i know put 24 light on the last 10 days,and that did not turn out good,lol,i believe id try the dark over that idea


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's what you are failing to understand. THC degrades when in contact with light. Once mature, the resin glands only last a short window before turning amber due to lights on for 12 hours a day.

When you turn the lights off for 10-14 days, what it does is allow the sugar that the plant has developed all day to be drawn out of the plant into the production and maturity of the trichomes.

More darkenss = More trichomes

Same goes for a 20°F(10°C) temperature drop every night in flowering.
Cooler temps allow more sugar to be produced. 

So in the end with both of these things in effect, I should hit and surpass projected THC levels for each strain.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 23, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Here's what you are failing to understand. THC degrades when in contact with light. Once mature, the resin glands only last a short window before turning amber due to lights on for 12 hours a day.
> 
> When you turn the lights off for 10-14 days, what it does is allow the sugar that the plant has developed all day to be drawn out of the plant into the production and maturity of the trichomes.
> 
> ...


great,cause we have 3 pretty cold nights ahead,but then it will warm up a bit,and id like mine to go atleast 5 more days,to get the right tri color im looking for,36 tonight,32 the next night,but in the 50s daytime,sould work good .I tryed to make place for her in darkness today,but wasnt able to,so ill just go with the cold instead,see what she does,i forsure will try it on my next grow


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 23, 2013)

freezing temperatures will kill marijuana plants. If they have too much cold it's a problem. I have a 20 degree temp drop because I have an 80 degree day temp and 60 degree night temp. I Will drop the night temp to 25-30 degrees less than day once they have fully started to change color.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 23, 2013)

Anybody know where I can find a link to Dlftmyers new grow journal?


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 23, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> the 10 day of dark is interestinng tho.ive read conflicing srories on that in this site,someone i know put 24 light on the last 10 days,and that did not turn out good,lol,i believe id try the dark over that idea


I usually give 2-3 days complete darkness (after one last light watering), then chop and trim under green light. In my experience it can really help the taste. Just my 2 pesos.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 23, 2013)

well,shes ready now,i just wanted little more amber,and possible purping up in the cold,the temp differnce here has been about 20' drop from daytimes,after next 3 day it be back up,and it should be finnished


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 23, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> I usually give 2-3 days complete darkness (after one last light watering), then chop and trim under green light. In my experience it can really help the taste. Just my 2 pesos.


whats the green lite for? just wondering,cause i have one,lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 23, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Anybody know where I can find a link to Dlftmyers new grow journal?


Soon real Soon Here are some pics to hold you over


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 23, 2013)

how old is she


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 23, 2013)

brought baby in today for 8 hour,under led,snaped few shots,but shes back out

wanted to get her pot and soil warmed up,for the 36 temp tonight,and wraped the bucket to keep roots warmer,just asayin,its really a test.hehe


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 23, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> how old is she


Close to 3 weeks


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 23, 2013)

i figured around 3,thats what mine looked like,,top size n hairs anyway


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 23, 2013)

only about 60 in that motorhome today,i keep heat on in it but set to 60 year round,maybe i should make it a grow room,lol,i never use the damn thing.

Portable grow site haha,,
thats just one the led,6 inch with 7 leds in it,i have 5 more smaller ones that ajust in intensity,was wanting to do a winter indoor grow,i guess in that motorhome,its totally self contained,even has 5 k watt genset


----------



## MD914 (Oct 23, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> View attachment 2868894View attachment 2868896View attachment 2868897Soon real Soon Here are some pics to hold you over


She looks amazing! Mine don't look that frosty yet and they're right at 3 weeks!! But I don't think they look as nice under the HPS as they do CFL's either...I'm gonna blame it on that...it sounds good


----------



## MD914 (Oct 23, 2013)

Do you know what this Tapatalk app is for? Everytime I come on here it's flashing in my face...anybody use it?


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 23, 2013)

MD914 said:


> She looks amazing! Mine don't look that frosty yet and they're right at 3 weeks!! But I don't think they look as nice under the HPS as they do CFL's either...I'm gonna blame it on that...it sounds good


I have two going and only one is frosty the other one is getting there Two different bag seeds so its a surprise, The one almost smells like lemon or lemon pledge? Not sure never smelled anything like it but its nice.....


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 23, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Do you know what this Tapatalk app is for? Everytime I come on here it's flashing in my face...anybody use it?


Never seen it?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 23, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I have two going and only one is frosty the other one is getting there Two different bag seeds so its a surprise, The one almost smells like lemon or lemon pledge? Not sure never smelled anything like it but its nice.....


Never smelled lemon pledge? Hmmm...at least your bathroom looks to be clean  hahaha...just teasing you!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 23, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Never seen it?


I'm always on here on my phone...maybe that's why?


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 23, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Never smelled lemon pledge? Hmmm...at least your bathroom looks to be clean  hahaha...just teasing you!!


Ha Ha I just Googled Lemon Pledge and this is what i just foundhttp://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/tag/lemon-pledge-smell/ I'm sure this is not what i have but it smells just like Lemon's


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 23, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> brought baby in today for 8 hour,under led,snaped few shots,but shes back out
> 
> wanted to get her pot and soil warmed up,for the 36 temp tonight,and wraped the bucket to keep roots warmer,just asayin,its really a test.hehe
> 
> ...


I'm liking those colors great job


----------



## MD914 (Oct 23, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Ha Ha I just Googled Lemon Pledge and this is what i just foundhttp://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/tag/lemon-pledge-smell/


You mean it didn't direct you to Johnson Wax Company website? I see what you spend all YOUR time googling!!  That's AWESOME!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 23, 2013)

MD914 said:


> You mean it didn't direct you to Johnson Wax Company website? I see what you spend all YOUR time googling!!  That's AWESOME!!


Its definitely not cleaning products....


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 23, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I have two going and only one is frosty the other one is getting there Two different bag seeds so its a surprise, The one almost smells like lemon or lemon pledge? Not sure never smelled anything like it but its nice.....


,i guess mine does too,it helps i been feeding it 1 lemon,fresh squezzed in 3 quarts of water,but only for last 3 waters


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 23, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I'm liking those colors great job


i cant get good pics of the color with the lens im useing,,those are 16 mp shots,maybe it just this site,,they look way better in my camara and on my pc
my better lens wont do shots in close quarters,,,but it looks kinda like it smells,fruity colors


----------



## MD914 (Oct 23, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Its definitely not cleaning products....


Believe me...lemon pledge IS a cleaning product!! It's apparently not as popular as lemon pledge smelling weed...DUH!!


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 23, 2013)

thanks for compliment,yours look very heathy for age


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 23, 2013)

all the weed this site looks fantastic,,lol


----------



## MD914 (Oct 23, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Believe me...lemon pledge IS a cleaning product!! It's apparently not as popular as lemon pledge smelling weed...DUH!!


And my very own joke just went zooming over my own head!! That means it's time for me to get some sleep!! Goodnight


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 23, 2013)

they need get webcam on this site,i own 8 webcam chat rooms on another site,with instant messageing,live cams,we have a blast on it sometimes,,over 2500 people in a room,with live djs,if any u guys ever interested,let me know,not trying to pull from this site,i dont need more people,but it is fun sometimes,hehe


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 23, 2013)

MD914 said:


> And my very own joke just went zooming over my own head!! That means it's time for me to get some sleep!! Goodnight


lol,yeah mine too,but i let it slide as my high,hehe


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 23, 2013)

MD914 said:


> And my very own joke just went zooming over my own head!! That means it's time for me to get some sleep!! Goodnight


Goodnight hope you sleep well.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 23, 2013)

he will,lol


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 23, 2013)

Melissa is not a "He"... lol


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 23, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Melissa is not a "He"... lol


ohhhhh,well hell i didnt know,she been giving me likes,thought it was a guy...Hey! im still new here


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 23, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> ohhhhh,well hell i didnt know,she been giving me likes,thought it was a guy...Hey! im still new here


From what I heard shes a fiery redhead....


----------



## bird dog (Oct 23, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> From what I heard shes a fiery redhead....


LMFAO dude!  not sure but the smoke here might be helping! My belly is hurting...


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 23, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> From what I heard shes a fiery redhead....


Then she's my type. Crazy as fuck, and great in bed.


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 23, 2013)

I dated a few redheads in my day.... A few named Melissa too.... lol...


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 23, 2013)

bird dog said:


> LMFAO dude!  not sure but the smoke here might be helping! My belly is hurting...


Which one tonight?


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 23, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I dated a few redheads in my day.... A few named Melissa too.... lol...


Dated one in my life time and I will never forget her, She was a Crazy redhead for sure


----------



## bird dog (Oct 23, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Which one tonight?


there ya go again...making my belly hurt (lmao). Bubblegum...sorry dude, I have 7 different strains right now jared to pick from, but that dam BG jar keeps getn in da way (lol). Peace


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Melissa is not a "He"... lol


Thanks for looking out BRO!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> ohhhhh,well hell i didnt know,she been giving me likes,thought it was a guy...Hey! im still new here


Actually I don't think we've "met"...seen you around the last few days though. I'm curious, do "likes given" determine gender?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> From what I heard shes a fiery redhead....


Im more of a strawberry blonde


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I dated a few redheads in my day.... A few named Melissa too.... lol...


"Your day"? Lol...you can't say things like that until you have an AARP card!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Dated one in my life time and I will never forget her, She was a Crazy redhead for sure


We do tend to stay on your minds don't we


----------



## Foothills (Oct 24, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> ohhhhh,well hell i didnt know,she been giving me likes,thought it was a guy...Hey! im still new here


Well, don't sweat it to much bro. I thought she was a guy at one time too. It didn't turn out very good, but she set me straight pretty fast !!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah, I believe I've made the mistake once myself.. oppps...


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

It's not easy to tell the guys from the girls on here. I'm sure there are some creeps who are acting a different gender on this site like most others... lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 24, 2013)

what's up everyone ?: How's it going Dift ?: Good I sure hope.. Just did a small update of my "new batch" of strains I have coming up in veg. 

Should be a interesting lineup. To many to list honestly, so if you or anyone else would likes to take a look, just click my link in the sig and it'll take you right 2 it.. Thanks 4 checking them out.. 

Ps * Will be doing a update of both flowering rooms today (eve) aswell.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 24, 2013)

Lol.. WELL, I wouldn't be one myslelf.. Last time I checked I was 100% male.. lol.. But yeah, I'm sure there is some freaks out here!! Lol


SxIstew said:


> It's not easy to tell the guys from the girls on here. I'm sure there are some creeps who are acting a different gender on this site like most others... lol


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

Foothills said:


> Well, don't sweat it to much bro. I thought she was a guy at one time too. It didn't turn out very good, but she set me straight pretty fast !!





~Dankster~420 said:


> Yeah, I believe I've made the mistake once myself.. oppps...



I wasnt THAT hard on either one of you...don't be so delicate boys!!


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I wasnt THAT hard on either one of you...don't be so delicate boys!!


But you gave me a hard on!  hahahahah


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> But you gave me a hard on!  hahahahah


NO. YOU. DIDNT!!!! OMG...I'm dying here!!!


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

MD914 said:


> NO. YOU. DIDNT!!!! OMG...I'm dying here!!!


You aren't married to a drummer named Greg are you???? just makin sure you aren't my sexie ex. lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh yes he did! Haha.  And me 2 at that..  j/k with ya.. You'll come to find out I "love" to jokes around.. Don't ever take anything I say the wrong way, most people do.


MD914 said:


> NO. YOU. DIDNT!!!! OMG...I'm dying here!!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> You aren't married to a drummer named Greg are you???? just makin sure you aren't my sexie ex. lol


I'm not married...are you ok now? Lol? I'm really curious how I managed that...must have been something I said? Hahaha


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I'm not married...are you ok now? Lol? I'm really curious how I managed that...must have been something I said? Hahaha


Your attitude towards everything is so relaxed. Obvious signs of an actual personality. lol.. something most redheads don't have. lol.. But now that you say blonde............ time for the jokes. 


How do you drown a blonde?
Put a scratch and sniff sticker at the bottom of a pool...

time for the dirty jokes.

What does a blonde say when she's done having sex?
What Team do you guys plat for?

How does a blonde turn on the light after having sex?
Kicks the car door open.



HAHAHAH Ok I'm done. lol


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Your attitude towards everything is so relaxed. Obvious signs of an actual personality. lol.. something most redheads don't have. lol.. But now that you say blonde............ time for the jokes.
> 
> 
> How do you drown a blonde?
> ...


HAHA!! I said strawberry blonde...I'm DEF NOT a blonde!!


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

email me a nude pic? lol hahahahahha j/k


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 24, 2013)

strawberry blonds is always sweet


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> email me a nude pic? lol hahahahahha j/k




Emails pic. Turns out to be a dude. GIRL = Guy In Real Life
Hahahahaahaha


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok,ok.. getting alittle heated up in here! All the guys (Stew) needs to takes a "cold" shower I think.. haha.. 

Smoke a bowl bro, maybe the wood will go away! Haha


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

SxIsew said:


> Your attitude towards everything is so relaxed. Obvious signs of an actual personality. lol.. something most redheads don't have. lol.. But now that you say blonde............ time for the jokes.
> 
> 
> How do you drown a blonde?
> ...


NOT a blonde Stew!!


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

Just got skunk slapped. lol.... aka opened the tent for the first time today.


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

MD914 said:


> NOT a blonde Stew!!


You look hot from behind..... I bet you get that alot. hahahahahhahahahahha


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> You look hot from behind..... I bet you get that alot. hahahahahhahahahahha


Hahahaha! I just knew that was coming.. lol


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

MD914 said:


> View attachment 2869398
> 
> NOT a blonde Stew!!


So...
You:
Are a redhead
Grow weed
seem totally awesome
aren't married..........



How are you with kids? lol..... I can always use the baby mama as organic fertilizer next spring....... wanna move in? hahahahahahha


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

BTW. so people can further think I am a kid lying about my age, Get out my profile Pic...... lol... that's me. 
(I don't care if people know what I look like. I rarely leave the house, so I don't see it as a risk. lol...)


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> So...
> You:
> Are a redhead
> Grow weed
> ...


Your a mess Stew!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hahahaha! I just knew that was coming.. lol


And you sent me a friend request...how coincidental!!


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 24, 2013)

Fuck guys. Second time this morning I've spit coffee on my new shirt, reading your posts. Hahahaha


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Fuck guys. Second time this morning I've spit coffee on my new shirt, reading your posts. Hahahaha


They always make me laugh!! Good times...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

So it just occurred to me...we are on Dlftmyers thread, he's not even on...does anybody know the link to his new grow journal?


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

I have my moments. Not so much lately. But I feel the need to be funny.... Probably just the weed. lol...



Wanna see some SICK looking Blueberry Yum Yum????????


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I have my moments. Not so much lately. But I feel the need to be funny.... Probably just the weed. lol...
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna see some SICK looking Blueberry Yum Yum????????


Suddenly that sounds really dirty coming from you...


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

MD914 said:


> So it just occurred to me...we are on Dlftmyers thread, he's not even on...does anybody know the link to his new grow journal?


He still hasn't started it.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 24, 2013)

my lil lady loooks very nice after 36 temps last night,tonight will be 32,nice and warm and sunny now,,,,and yes she does have nice hair,dont see that color much,,word


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> He still hasn't started it.


Yeah...I know...I ask that question often...The blood hasn't traveled back to your brain yet has it??


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

Amazing. lol


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

Wanna see more? lol


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Wanna see more? lolView attachment 2869467View attachment 2869468


Show me...


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

I gotta move the tent around in about an hour. Gotta wait till I put my daughter down for her nap.. We are having too much fun playing.(AKA she tries to get the keyboard and I keep pushing her hands away, she laughs, that's the game. hahahahah)


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

When I move the tent around I will be updating all my threads. Getting pictures of everything everyone wants to see. and a few things they don't  hahahahha


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 24, 2013)

anyone hungry? theres turkey in the yard!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 24, 2013)

That would be the Blueberry Yum Yum.. haha..  Looking good bro! I can't wait to the lights flip in my 2 flowering rooms myself.. Going to get some nice shots of my Blueberry Yums, and Fucking Incredibles, and the Berry Bomb & Afghan today.. 


SxIstew said:


> Wanna see more? lolView attachment 2869467View attachment 2869468


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I gotta move the tent around in about an hour. Gotta wait till I put my daughter down for her nap.. We are having too much fun playing.(AKA she tries to get the keyboard and I keep pushing her hands away, she laughs, that's the game. hahahahah)


Well give my little step daughter a kiss for me


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

Only if you give me one first. hahahahahhaha... be back in a few. my daughter needs a diaper and pillow.


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

And now it's time to get HIGH and wait for her to close her pretty little eyes.  Then it's moving day and picture day all at once!


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 24, 2013)

snaped few pics for my other thread,i think after tonight,i may have to cut her,but ill try get few more days outa her,if i can,what you guys think? cut or grow more,lol and pic of the view off my deck


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)

How is everyone today? Stew did you take that cold shower yet? Missy do you have a tattoo on your back? Your hair looks familiar from behind j/k. Still cant stop laughing at all the post you guys made when i was away


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

Nope no shower. I finished in her hair. but then had to wipe the computer screen down. HAHAHAHAHHAH j/k
What are you up to today?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> How is everyone today? Stew did you take that cold shower yet? Missy do you have a tattoo on your back? Your hair looks familiar from behind j/k. Still cant stop laughing at all the post you guys made when i was away


Like coming home from work and all your friends are drinking your beer, smoking your weed and trashing your house... 
And no Dlftmyers, no back tattoo


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Like coming home from work and all your friends are drinking your beer, smoking your weed and trashing your house...
> And no Dlftmyers, no back tattoo


No not that bad lol and are you sure about that tattoo could you take a pic to of your back to prove it?...


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Nope no shower. I finished in her hair. but then had to wipe the computer screen down. HAHAHAHAHHAH j/k
> What are you up to today?


I feel like Ted when he crossed the line with the lotion..... Not one single LIKE. lol 
HAHAHAHA


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Nope no shower. I finished in her hair. but then had to wipe the computer screen down. HAHAHAHAHHAH j/k
> What are you up to today?


NO. YOU. DIDNT!!!


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

MD914 said:


> NO. YOU. DIDNT!!!


Oh I did...  lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Nope no shower. I finished in her hair. but then had to wipe the computer screen down. HAHAHAHAHHAH j/k
> What are you up to today?


Holy crap Stew you have no filter lol That's funny as hell hope she don't get mad at you. I just woke up I'm off work today I played GTA till 6:30 this a.m. How about them Sox's?


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

MD914 said:


> NO. YOU. DIDNT!!!


That's not hair gel darling.... You need a towel? or how bout a shower?(ps. pics if you choose shower...ahhahaha)


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Holy crap Stew you have no filter lol That's funny as hell hope she don't get mad at you. I just woke up I'm off work today I played GTA till 6:30 this a.m. How about them Sox's?


He didn't use a sock!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)

MD914 said:


> He didn't use a sock!!!


Nice one. How do you know?


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Holy crap Stew you have no filter lol That's funny as hell hope she don't get mad at you. I just woke up I'm off work today I played GTA till 6:30 this a.m. How about them Sox's?


Yeah I'm in that kinda mood today. lol...
I was up till 3:30 playing tetris with a massive headache.

SOX kicked ass last night. that reversed call was fucking epic. I have never seen it happen in my life of watching the red sox.
I'm not a hardcore fan. I only saw 3 games all season. but I kept up with the standings. J
ust because of the new manager, I was unsure if they had it this year. after wasting all that time watching every game last year for NOTHING.
I gave up on them... BIG MISTAKE lol..


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

And she's asleep. AWESOME. Gonna smoke this bowl and then snap some pics. Will do some for my threads while I'm at it.

Anyone want to see anything specific?
Blue Dream
Blue Thai
Blueberry Yum Yum
Sour Blueberry
Original Blueberry
Supreme Delight
Kerala x Skunk
Trainwreck
Cotton Candy
White 88 G13/Hashplant

Thems is the strains.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 24, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> No not that bad lol and are you sure about that tattoo could you take a pic to of your back to prove it?...


Haha! Your just trying to see "more" of her..  

Md1 don't listen! Lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 24, 2013)

Use a "sock".. ?: Lol who uses a sock to blow a load into ?: lol.. I sure don't.. haha.. Ok, I'm goin stop while I'm well enough ahead..


MD914 said:


> He didn't use a sock!!!


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

Listen listen. I wanna see skin! lol

I'll PM you my # so you can text me some sex pics. HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH




Wow I'm getting a little carried away today.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Listen listen. I wanna see skin! lol
> 
> I'll PM you my # so you can text me some sex pics. HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH
> 
> ...


Yes, you are...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Use a "sock".. ?: Lol who uses a sock to blow a load into ?: lol.. I sure don't.. haha.. Ok, I'm goin stop while I'm well enough ahead..


Teenage boys who's mothers do their laundry...


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

I'll go play tetris for a bit to cool off. hahaha


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Haha! Your just trying to see "more" of her..
> 
> Md1 don't listen! Lol


No not me.... And Md don't listen to Dank lol pics or it didn't happen


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Haha! Your just trying to see "more" of her..
> 
> Md1 don't listen! Lol


Oh I know...before you know it they'd be trying to make a puzzle out of all the pics they collected!!


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

There's more pics I haven't seen? lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Oh I know...before you know it they'd be trying to make a puzzle out of all the pics they collected!!


For some reason that reminds me of the Silence of the Lambs. It rubs the lotion on the skin


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> For some reason that reminds me of the Silence of the Lambs. It rubs the lotion on the skin


Oh now that just creeped me out!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Oh now that just creeped me out!!


Sorry lol But that was a great movie


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 24, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Teenage boys who's mothers do their laundry...




What a  I am.. I should've known. Lol.. I can honestly say when I was a "teenager" I did NOT blow any loads on my socks, or in them either! Lol

Ewww... that's just nasty right there.. haha.. 

* I can now hear a kids mother asking him, "honey" where is all your socks running off 2 ?: 

Haha


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> What a  I am.. I should've known. Lol.. I can honestly say when I was a "teenager" I did NOT blow any loads on my socks, or in them either! Lol
> 
> Ewww... that's just nasty right there.. haha..
> 
> ...


Mommy!!!!! I put my socks on this morning and now they won't come off.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 24, 2013)

Haha! Shit... 


dlftmyers said:


> No not me.... And Md don't listen to Dank lol pics or it didn't happen


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)

Just found some old pics from my first grow Thought I share


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice..  Looks good. What strain was it ?:


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)

Just bag seed that's all I ever grown. But not next run.. Got some seeds from the S.S.C. but maybe I will wait to run some of those D&S genetics


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)

Its amazing all the mistakes I made on my first grow and still got some descent smoke from her. Man I love growing


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)

Okay everyone time to go smoke be back In a little bit maybe I might go and get something to eat Subway or Chinese food?​


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Okay everyone time to go smoke be back In a little bit maybe I might go and get something to eat Subway or Chinese food?​


Jimmy Johns!! There fast!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

So I was thinking...you don't HAVE TO start a new journal for this grow...however, I think your going to have to explain to me (In GREAT detail) what you did with that tomato cage to get your perfect canopy...

On another note...Pinworms journal is so NEAT...I'm almost afraid to comment for fear of getting off topic (I tend to do that...lol) GO SKINS!!  Do you think he watched Breaking Bad?? I'm SO THINKING Gail?? (He was SO tediously neat and organized and SCIENTIFIC) Anyhow...I think you need to post "SCIENCE BITCHES!!!" on his thread...just sayin!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

I double dog dare you!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I double dog dare you!!


I triple dog dare you!!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I triple dog dare you!!!


You KNOW I would...but I don't "know" him very well ... what if he gets mad at me?? 

OK...I'll do it!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I triple dog dare you!!!


Done!! But I took you with me!!


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

Melissa just said I'm hot!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Melissa just said I'm hot!


COUGH-COUGH....I said Matt Damon is kinda hot!! LMAO!! You need to play some more Tetris Stew!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Done!! But I took you with me!!


I see 

Dlftmyers made me do it...








Attached Thumbnails


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)

This girl is smelling just like Lemon Pledge or Lemon something lol


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm going to fap to these when everyone goes to sleep.


----------



## beterthanjeff (Oct 24, 2013)

god damn she is healthy i seem to always have problems once i start to flower. my plants look super healthy during veg then bring on the dead yellow leaves for flower fuck yea lol

keep up the good work there fucker


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)

beterthanjeff said:


> god damn she is healthy i seem to always have problems once i start to flower. my plants look super healthy during veg then bring on the dead yellow leaves for flower fuck yea lol
> 
> keep up the good work there fucker


Thanks Jeff, You will get the hang of it and by looking at your last grow I would say you did great How was the smoke?


----------



## beterthanjeff (Oct 24, 2013)

she lollipopped herself


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> I'm going to fap to these when everyone goes to sleep.


Got me laughing right there


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)

beterthanjeff said:


> View attachment 2870081 she lollipopped herself


Buds are looking great man. What strain?


----------



## beterthanjeff (Oct 24, 2013)

my leaves start out the yellow one u see in this pic then they shrivel up n die


----------



## beterthanjeff (Oct 24, 2013)

its grand daddy purp but more like super picky bitch plant


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)

beterthanjeff said:


> View attachment 2870082 my leaves start out the yellow one u see in this pic then they shrivel up n die


&#8203;Maybe Stew could help ya on that one?


----------



## beterthanjeff (Oct 24, 2013)

if you look at the end of this leave thats what the whole thing ends up doin


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## SxIstew (Oct 24, 2013)

beterthanjeff said:


> View attachment 2870085 if you look at the end of this leave thats what the whole thing ends up doin


Did it start as a light colored outline before the brown and yellow hit?

Magnesium maybe the deficiency you are dealing with. sorry for the late reply.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 24, 2013)

I told him to check the run off of his P.H. He said it was very low last time maybe he is locking the mag out?


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 25, 2013)

He'd be down at 5.0-5.5 if it's locked out..... that's how all mine looked back when I first started growing. lol.. all locked the fuck up.


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 25, 2013)

bed time. goodnight.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)

Me 2...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

Foothills said:


> Well, maybe *you* don't think so, but you don't know your own strength sometimes. Anyone ever fix that hole in the wall, up there by the headboard ??


Are you serious? LOL...that joke died yesterday...let it rest in peace huh?!?!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Are you serious? LOL...that joke died yesterday...let it rest in peace huh?!?!


I just tried to find that quote cant find it? Maybe he deleted it? Anyways good morring to you


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I just tried to find that quote cant find it? Maybe he deleted it? Anyways good morring to you


Good morning!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Good morning!!


Wake and Bake lets get stoned.....


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Wake and Bake lets get stoned.....


Don't have any  Wanna bring me some


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)

Dang sorry about that. I'm on my way probably going down there for the Turkey Run if I can still find a room. Then I will bring you some fire...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Dang sorry about that. I'm on my way probably going down there for the Turkey Run if I can still find a room. Then I will bring you some fire...


If you have trouble finding a room let me know...I know some people that know some people...lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)

MD914 said:


> If you have trouble finding a room let me know...I know some people that know some people...lol


I bet you do, And thank you


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> This is a plant that i have in my veg closet, She was just kind of an experiment but I'm happy the way she is turning out. She is short bushy girl with lots of tops...View attachment 2787535View attachment 2787536View attachment 2787537View attachment 2787538View attachment 2787539View attachment 2787540View attachment 2787541
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is how I started her she was just an experiment so I really torture her


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> This is how I started her she was just an experiment so I really torture her


So what do these numbers mean... 2-6 4-6...etc


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> View attachment 2810114View attachment 2810115View attachment 2810128


Then i added this


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)

View attachment 2870458View attachment 2870460


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> View attachment 2870456View attachment 2870458View attachment 2870460


That's one SICK CHIC!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)

MD914 said:


> So what do these numbers mean... 2-6 4-6...etc


 It's not my diagram but I think it means how many top's you should have at that point?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> It's not my diagram but I think it means how many top's you should have at that point?


Awesome!! Thanks...I may try that on one of my WW X BB seeds!!  Gotta get some work done now...my daughters preschool Halloween party is today and I gotta get over there for the parade!!  Check ya later...CHOW!!


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 25, 2013)

whats a turkey run? lol I just have to open door they in my yard running everyday,hehe


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

Had to share....


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> whats a turkey run? lol I just have to open door they in my yard running everyday,hehe


Here you go 
http://www.turkeyrodrun.com/Turkey_Run_Home.html


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 25, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Here you go
> http://www.turkeyrodrun.com/Turkey_Run_Home.html


oh,ok we have 4 rodruns here every summer i live in gatlinburg area.there big rod runs.I have pictures in my facebook of the last one


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> oh,ok we have 4 rodruns here every summer i live in gatlinburg area.there big rod runs.I have pictures in my facebook of the last one


I would say it one of the biggest car shows I have ever been to So much fun


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 25, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I would say it one of the biggest car shows I have ever been to So much fun


yeah im a bit of a hot roder myself,had very nice 02 cobra for last years rod run here,this year i bought a 04 aviator which also has the cobra motor in it,but 5 speed auto,not as much fun, looking for a mach 1 now


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> yeah im a bit of a hot roder myself,had very nice 02 cobra for last years rod run here,this year i bought a 04 aviator which also has the cobra motor in it,but 5 speed auto,not as much fun, looking for a mach 1 now


Growing up all I had where Mustangs love those cars


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)

``````


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 25, 2013)

The vet in my av was super nice 427 4 speed ,Had to sell her due to a death in the family.but made good profit on her.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 25, 2013)

nice colors on that bud,looks simular in colors as mine


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

You must spread some rep around before yada yada yada...


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)

MD914 said:


> You must spread some rep around before yada yada yada...


Thanks MD for the try. I got the same message on your thread..lol


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 25, 2013)

I got him for ya, MD.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 25, 2013)

MD914 said:


> You must spread some rep around before yada yada yada...


hehe it ok md i got ya back lol


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> I got him for ya, MD.


Thanks for having my back Pinworm


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> hehe it ok md i got ya back lol


Thanks...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

You know...you prob could have been here by now...just sayin...almost done work and no bud...lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)

MD914 said:


> You know...you prob could have been here by now...just sayin...almost done work and no bud...lol


 I Don't have enough gas in my jet sorry its a long trip from cali to FLA....


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 25, 2013)

md what part of florida you live hun? afriend of mine just moved down there,shes really cool n fun


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I Don't have enough gas in my jet sorry its a long trip from cali to FLA....


Oh yeah...I forgot!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I Don't have enough gas in my jet sorry its a long trip from cali to FLA....


BTW....I don't think jets take "gas"...


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)

Okay not enough fuel.. On a side note guess who gave me rep today? Woody lol Thanks Woody if you read this and Pinworm as well


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Okay not enough fuel.. On a side note guess who gave me rep today? Woody lol Thanks Woody if you read this and Pinworm as well


Woody gave you rep? Was it was for your tomato cage plant? He needs to throw some my way...I eat enough shit for his grouchy ass...


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)

No i think he rep me because of you


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> No i think he rep me because of you


What do you mean?


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)

MD914 said:


> You must spread some rep around before yada yada yada...


 Because of this post I think MD


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Because of this post I think MD


Woody, you spying on me? Throw some of that rep my way would ya?


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 25, 2013)

lol whos woody


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> lol whos woody


I think you've already met...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> lol whos woody


HA! I just realized you rep'd ME earlier...thanks...I thought you rep'd Dlftmyers for me...hahaha...


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 25, 2013)

MD914 said:


> HA! I just realized you rep'd ME earlier...thanks...I thought you rep'd Dlftmyers for me...hahaha...


I cut you a fresh bud too,hehehe and trimmed it up,lol weighs about a oz the way it is there and np hun lol

View attachment 2870958


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice looking buds there JoOb


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 25, 2013)

it looks potent not so pretty ,i put that basket in paper bag with top folded over,let her dry a couple days,i know ill lose least hailf that weight ,b...ut was wanting quality not weight i needed to see what it looked like,,now i know i can go awhile longer with rest of the plant,,shes inside tonight,didnt want to subject her to 30' tonight,but it will warm up the rest of the week,so ill let her finish nicely for about 5 more days


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> I cut you a fresh bud too,hehehe and trimmed it up,lol weighs about a oz the way it is there and np hun lol
> 
> View attachment 2870958


Thanks!! I could sure use that tonight!! I'd bake it in the oven or put it in my Maytag dryer cabinet!! LMAO!!


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 25, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Thanks!! I could sure use that tonight!! I'd bake it in the oven or put it in my Maytag dryer cabinet!! LMAO!!


oh was hopeinng u missed that now i may smoke it myself hehe,it looks and smells yummy
only after i heard maytag,,,no she need to be cured ,hehe


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 26, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Thanks!! I could sure use that tonight!! I'd bake it in the oven or put it in my Maytag dryer cabinet!! LMAO!!


Did you get some last night?...... I mean did you get some weed?


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 26, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Did you get some last night?...... I mean did you get some weed?


I gave it to her good.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 26, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I gave it to her good.


What flavor did you give her?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 26, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Did you get some last night?...... I mean did you get some weed?


No...today


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 26, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> What flavor did you give her?


Oh just a large bit of the:

Caucasian Glide.  hahahahahah


----------



## MD914 (Oct 26, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Oh just a large bit of the:
> 
> Caucasian Glide.  hahahahahah


So...If we were all to ever get together for drinks...Would everybody please keep Stew AWAY FROM MY DRINK?!?! K...thanks


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 26, 2013)

MD914 said:


> So...If we were all to ever get together for drinks...Would everybody please keep Stew AWAY FROM MY DRINK?!?! K...thanks


So your saying he has a chance..


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 26, 2013)

MD914 said:


> So...If we were all to ever get together for drinks...Would everybody please keep Stew AWAY FROM MY DRINK?!?! K...thanks


In person I'd be more of a gentleman. lol.. Even when drinking. I was raised right. The GHB is for ME not YOU! I just like to get fucked up! lol


----------



## MD914 (Oct 26, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> So your saying he has a chance..


Rohypnol would greatly increase his chances...


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 26, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> In person I'd be more of a gentleman. lol.. Even when drinking. I was raised right. The GHB is for ME not YOU! I just like to get fucked up! lol


 I thought you where going to bring the special K.?


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 26, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I thought you where going to bring the special K.?


Since when did Ketamine go out of style?

Who's down for a trip to the "K-Hole"?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 26, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> In person I'd be more of a gentleman. lol.. Even when drinking. I was raised right. The GHB is for ME not YOU! I just like to get fucked up! lol


So now your a gentleman Stew? I guess you got all the "bad boy" that was in ya all over your monitor?


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 26, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Since when did Ketamine go out of style?
> 
> Who's down for a trip to the "K-Hole"?


That's exactly what I was thinking the F-ing K-HOLE I remember the first time I heard that. I Had no clue what I was getting into


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 26, 2013)

MD914 said:


> So now your a gentleman Stew? I guess you got all the "bad boy" that was in ya all over your monitor?


Oh Crap She got you There Stew.....


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 26, 2013)

MD914 said:


> So now your a gentleman Stew? I guess you got all the "bad boy" that was in ya all over your monitor?


No that's my internet persona. lol.. Texts too. 

But then face to face I'm another little bitch like most of them. 
That's what I call the "Emo Kid" in me.
My old AIM account name. AntisocialEmoBitch.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 26, 2013)

MD914 said:


> So now your a gentleman Stew? I guess you got all the "bad boy" that was in ya all over your monitor?


WoW lmfao.....i missed that one..GO Girl


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 26, 2013)

If this place had a chat room like the ones i run,It be a blast...lol


----------



## MD914 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey you! Good morning  
I was wondering....1) Did you ever measure that plant for me? 2) How long did you veg her for? I'm thinking about germinating a couple of my WW X BB seeds but I need to time this just right so...I'm almost 4 weeks into the flip now...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi!! ???


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 27, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Hi!! ???


Hello....this is me right now...Can you guess why?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 27, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Hello....this is me right now...Can you guess why?


Because the Redskins are losing to the Broncos?


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 27, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Hey you! Good morning
> I was wondering....1) Did you ever measure that plant for me? 2) How long did you veg her for? I'm thinking about germinating a couple of my WW X BB seeds but I need to time this just right so...I'm almost 4 weeks into the flip now...


Got a new tape measure I promise when the lights come on i will get you that measurement. I vegged that girl close to two months I believe


----------



## MD914 (Oct 27, 2013)

Lol...I KNOW why...


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 27, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Because the Redskins are losing to the Broncos?


Ha ha something like that.... Man there where some bad calls in that Miami game..


----------



## MD914 (Oct 27, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Ha ha something like that.... Man there where some bad calls in that Miami game..


The calls are always bad when our teams lose


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 27, 2013)

No seriously even the announcers where like wtf If you didn't watch the game I'm sure sport center will be talking about it. But the dolphins still gave the game away kinda of like I predicted. And your Skins just scored...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 27, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> No seriously even the announcers where like wtf If you didn't watch the game I'm sure sport center will be talking about it. But the dolphins still gave the game away kinda of like I predicted. And your Skins just scored...


I KNOW!! Talk about a GOOD CALL!! We were like 2 seconds from kicking a field goal...turns into a touchdown and a tie score at the half!!! Against the BRONCOS!! Woot woot!! We have us a football game baby!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 27, 2013)

Didn't see your game I was at a preschool birthday party!!  But I'll check out the highlights later...


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 27, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I KNOW!! Talk about a GOOD CALL!! We were like 2 seconds from kicking a field goal...turns into a touchdown and a tie score at the half!!! Against the BRONCOS!! Woot woot!! We have us a football game baby!!


Calm down lol Yes this is going to be a good game. I will take Denver and give you 3 points?


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 27, 2013)

good evening,im not a football fan,but im a footbud fan,hehe


----------



## MD914 (Oct 27, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Calm down lol Yes this is going to be a good game. I will take Denver and give you 3 points?


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 27, 2013)

MD914 said:


>


     I feel your pain


----------



## MD914 (Oct 28, 2013)

(Sigh) promises, promises.... (Sighs again)


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> (Sigh) promises, promises.... (Sighs again)


No i measured just forgot to post it.....30 inches from the top of the soil to the top colas


----------



## MD914 (Oct 28, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> No i measured just forgot to post it.....30 inches from the top of the soil to the top colas


Awesome!! Thanks Dlftmyers 

On another note...look what it says above my avatar...that's just WRONG!! Lol!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Awesome!! Thanks Dlftmyers
> 
> On another note...look what it says above my avatar...that's just WRONG!! Lol!!


Ha Ha Mr.Ganja


----------



## MD914 (Oct 28, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Ha Ha Mr.Ganja


Somebody needs to talk to these people I tell ya!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Somebody needs to talk to these people I tell ya!!


Holy smokes Loving the new Avatar, Wait till Stew sees it


----------



## MD914 (Oct 28, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Holy smokes Loving the new Avatar


I'm a vampire


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 28, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Holy smokes Loving the new Avatar, Wait till Stew sees it


Already seen it. Had to clean the computer twice.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I'm a vampire


 And a Hot one at that!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 28, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Already seen it. Had to clean the computer twice.


Okay Stews back LMFAO


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I'm a vampire


you just reminded me of something...
I can't find a video of the direct skit but...
Cheech and Chong Nice Dreams:
Pee wee says
"I'M A HAMBURGER!"


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 28, 2013)

"I'm awfully sorry I took the money.........I'M NOT SORRY! ARRRRRR!"


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 28, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> you just reminded me of something...
> I can't find a video of the direct skit but...
> Cheech and Chong Nice Dreams:
> Pee wee says
> "I'M A HAMBURGER!"


With the lizard?


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 28, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> With the lizard?


see it keeps coming up there on youtube.

I remember it being with coked out PeeWee under the table of the restaurant screaming I'm a Hamburger! I'm a Hamburger! I'm a Hamburger!. lol.. But i could have just been very very high. lol


----------



## MD914 (Oct 28, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> And a Hot one at that!


Glass of wine in hand...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 28, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Already seen it. Had to clean the computer twice.


You are SO bad Stew!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Glass of wine in hand...


I seen that and was wondering if that was really you?Edit The stalker in me did a Google image search... so never mind


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> You are SO bad Stew!!


Would you like to see my...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 28, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I seen that and was wondering if that was really you?


No...I AM kinda sexy...but not THAT sexy...she's HOT!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> No...I AM kinda sexy...but not THAT sexy...she's HOT!


 Kinda of Sexy? prove it hahaha


----------



## MD914 (Oct 28, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Kinda of Sexy? prove it hahaha


Maybe you'll find out at the car show...and you can tell Stew all about it!! Hahahaha...


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Maybe you'll find out at the car show...and you can tell Stew all about it!! Hahahaha...


I'm sure Stew already has a good idea what you look like...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 28, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I'm sure Stew already has a good idea what you look like...


Hows that?


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Hows that?


 I'm sure he is picturing you in his mind what you already look like..


----------



## MD914 (Oct 28, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I'm sure he is picturing you in his mind what you already look like..


HA...when I read that I looked over my shoulder!!


----------



## bird dog (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey friends! I had'nt checked my thread in a while and noticed last night that dlf had asked for more pictures. Thanks for asking dude...I did'nt think anyone cared about my little grows (lol). I'll be doing an update with some neat pictures for you all if you care to look. I'll take some of the outdoor, my auto solo cup, and the girls in the tent. Ohh, and I'll snap one of some more colas that are hanging upside down. Not sure what I'm smokin tonight, but it's all getting better every week. Peace


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 28, 2013)

bird dog said:


> Hey friends! I had'nt checked my thread in a while and noticed last night that dlf had asked for more pictures. Thanks for asking dude...I did'nt think anyone cared about my little grows (lol). I'll be doing an update with some neat pictures for you all if you care to look. I'll take some of the outdoor, my auto solo cup, and the girls in the tent. Ohh, and I'll snap one of some more colas that are hanging upside down. Not sure what I'm smokin tonight, but it's all getting better every week. Peace


Awesome looking forward to it B.D. And post some pics here if you like


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 28, 2013)

My small main line plant, I might get some more pics of the bigger plant later tonight


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 28, 2013)

And this girl


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 28, 2013)

Everything looking happy and healthy, keep it up!

This your first time mainlining? I'm still curious how it compares, in yield, to other methods like LSTing, super cropping, ect.

** You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dlftmyers again.


----------



## beterthanjeff (Oct 28, 2013)

when u gonna get the old hps????????????????????


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 28, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Everything looking happy and healthy, keep it up!
> 
> This your first time mainlining? I'm still curious how it compares, in yield, to other methods like LSTing, super cropping, ect.
> 
> ** You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dlftmyers again.


Thanks ADT first time at main line and I screwed it up, I mean she still looks good but I don't think its the way nugbuckets did it, I did some crimping to her


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 28, 2013)

beterthanjeff said:


> when u gonna get the old hps????????????????????


Soon real Soon next run for sure, I'm probably going to run a small hps and some cfls as well


----------



## beterthanjeff (Oct 28, 2013)

your going to go with a 150w as well?


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 28, 2013)

Just did like 6 updates in Dreaming Big, 1 in P3, and heading to Breeding Project 2013 to put some pics up there too.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 28, 2013)

beterthanjeff said:


> your going to go with a 150w as well?


Not sure I would love to get a 400w cool tube


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 28, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Not sure I would love to get a 400w cool tube


trust me when I tell you that the Gull wing would be the best reflection. I have 2 gull and 1 air cooled. People say air cooled are better than tubes. UNLESS VERTICAL. but gulls are better than air cooled. I speak from experience. Get a fan for the bulb and the heat stays down.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 28, 2013)

That's what I was scared of the heat and the space.Thanks for the tip Stew


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 28, 2013)

I got 3x 400w(None actually cooled) with Carbon Filtered exhaust(hanging in the top part of the tent.) directly outside and intake from outside the tent is now 79-82F day and 55-65F night


----------



## MD914 (Oct 29, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> That's what I was scared of the heat and the space.Thanks for the tip Stew


Do you plan on staying in the closet or are you thinking about a tent...might make a difference?!?! My 400 puts off a good bit of heat with a fan on her going full blast (gotta keep the door open or they'd bake) can't wait to get my exhaust in my cabinet!!


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 29, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Do you plan on staying in the closet or are you thinking about a tent...might make a difference?!?! My 400 puts off a good bit of heat with a fan on her going full blast (gotta keep the door open or they'd bake) can't wait to get my exhaust in my cabinet!!


Your cabinet has no space above the lights for heat to go right? closets usually have a few extra feet of space above the light so heat shouldn't become a problem.

I used to use just 400w HPS in a 2x5x7 closet. but I only grew plants to 30" or so. so that I had all the space above for heat to stay away from the plants. As long as you are pulling in cold enough air on the bottom. it mixes with the heat and brings the temp down if it's high.(usually isn't IMO)


I use a tornado fan attached to the center post of the tent. that keeps the middle light good and cool, oscillating fan for the other gull wing. and small personal desk fan(walmart) inside the hole of the air cooled hood blowing air onto the bulb.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 29, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Do you plan on staying in the closet or are you thinking about a tent...might make a difference?!?! My 400 puts off a good bit of heat with a fan on her going full blast (gotta keep the door open or they'd bake) can't wait to get my exhaust in my cabinet!!


I would like to go into a nice tent but I might be able to get away with the 400w hps in the closet, I might have to get another 6 inch fan I have one already and some pc fans that i will probably be getting rid of and a nice blizzard fan that works great, I should be able to control the heat. Right now I exhaust the heat into a different room with the 6 inch exhaust fan and my daytime temps stay around 76-77 and night time 66-67 and sometimes a little colder. And i cant wait for that cooler weather so I can cut back on that electric bill


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 29, 2013)

It's cold here. lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 29, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> It's cold here. lol


I see you can keep that kind of cold... I'm talking like the 70s during the day and 60s at night. That would be perfect for me


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 29, 2013)

freaking 29 degree drop in the tent last night.. OOPS. should have checked the temp before bed. lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 29, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> freaking 29 degree drop in the tent last night.. OOPS. should have checked the temp before bed. lol


Will that hurt your ladies? or maybe it will help start some of there coloring?


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 29, 2013)

can be stressful. but it will lockout P and color them.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey Dift! What's up bro ?: Just thought I would swing by & post up some BUD PORN 4 you buddy  Let's me know what you think ?:


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 29, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hey Dift! What's up bro ?: Just thought I would swing by & post up some BUD PORN 4 you buddy  Let's me know what you think ?:


They all look incredible What's the secret to getting all that frost? The snow storm ultra?


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 29, 2013)

Just foliar feed my two girls, The small one smells like some Dank and the bigger one smells like lemons but not bad at all. Here are some pics for you guys and gals


----------



## Bakatare666 (Oct 29, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> can be stressful. but it will lockout P and color them.


Unless they're real sensitive, it shouldn't lock out the P unless you get into the low 40's for a few consecutive days.
Looking good bro!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Unless they're real sensitive, it shouldn't lock out the P unless you get into the low 40's for a few consecutive days.
> Looking good bro!


Thanks man I was wondering when i was going to hear from you again welcome back and Thank you very much


----------



## bird dog (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey dlf...what's in the shute tonight bro. Bubblegum here!

P.S. I had your face pictured a bit differently that your profile pic. You look alot better than I figured bro (lol). Bubblegum! Peace


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hell yeah Dift! I have yet to use the SS yet. I do believe its the P3 & molasses bring the sugar on like that..  ladies look good btw bro


----------



## MD914 (Oct 30, 2013)

Still can't rep+ you...if anybody wants to do it for me...by all means


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 30, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Just foliar feed my two girls, The small one smells like some Dank and the bigger one smells like lemons but not bad at all. Here are some pics for you guys and galsView attachment 2875847View attachment 2875850View attachment 2875853View attachment 2875854


very nice dtfmyers.....very nice


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 30, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Still can't rep+ you...if anybody wants to do it for me...by all means


 I did....it let me no prob....u must b doin it wrong....


----------



## MD914 (Oct 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I did....it let me no prob....u must b doin it wrong....


HA!! Must be!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 30, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Still can't rep+ you...if anybody wants to do it for me...by all means


Thanks but i don't need rep Just you stopping by and checking out my grow is all I need and thanks again for trying I really do appreciated it


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> very nice dtfmyers.....very nice


Hey thanks Mr. Vega. Its not as good as you can do but I'm trying and having a blast at doing so, Thanks for stopping by my friend and the rep


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 30, 2013)

Got 99 problems but my bitches ain't 1 [video=youtube;OEHSRgwvbcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEHSRgwvbcI[/video]


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 30, 2013)

yeah it is man...those are good.lookin plants...nothin wrong w em I can see.....everybodys doin good...its awesome...pot growers everywhere...haha

and ur.welcome.man


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 30, 2013)

Great work bro. Your plants look dank. Healthy and lush. You're killing it man. Love the Jay Z bro.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 30, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Great work bro. Your plants look dank. Healthy and lush. You're killing it man. Love the Jay Z bro.


Thanks GandalfdaGreen That song was stuck in my head all night. If anybody that is reading this and has not checked out his thread and wants to learn how to grow with organics or see some awesome bud porn check out his thread you wont be disappointed https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i.html


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks bro. What have you been up to? Sox game tonight. I remember talking to you about them awhile back.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 30, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Thanks bro. What have you been up to? Sox game tonight. I remember talking to you about them awhile back.


Oh ya got the beer on ice cant wait. Man F-ing Ortiz is on fire.. Hopefully we put them away tonight..


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 30, 2013)

I hope so man. Papi is a monster. Should be a great game.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 30, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks but i don't need rep Just you stopping by and checking out my grow is all I need and thanks again for trying I really do appreciated it


Really? Hahaha!! You sound all polite and correct...are you running for office or something?


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 30, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Really? Hahaha!! You sound all polite and correct...are you running for office or something?


Busted you caught me. No but for real Yo who would you vote for Walter White or Jesse Pinkman?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 30, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Busted you caught me. No but for real Yo who would you vote for Walter White or Jesse Pinkman?


You mean if they were politicians or just who's my fav in general?


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 30, 2013)

MD914 said:


> You mean if they were politicians or just who's my fav in general?


Politician....




or


----------



## MD914 (Oct 30, 2013)

And the winner is...


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 30, 2013)

stonninn.....


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 30, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Thanks bro. What have you been up to? Sox game tonight. I remember talking to you about them awhile back.





dlftmyers said:


> Oh ya got the beer on ice cant wait. Man F-ing Ortiz is on fire.. Hopefully we put them away tonight..



This is a big lead early on...... What you thinkin guys?? can we call it yet? Is the series over!?


----------



## Foothills (Oct 30, 2013)

One thing for sure, the Cardinals are in deep shit !!


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 30, 2013)

Alright.. 3 more fucking outs.......... LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![video=youtube;hcJ1lrllZ7o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcJ1lrllZ7o[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;HQQf6x7uY3c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQQf6x7uY3c[/video] RED SOX!


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 30, 2013)

That's how excited I feel! lol


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 30, 2013)

Fuck yeah red sox win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woot woot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 30, 2013)

And its over Hats off to those guys


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 30, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Fuck yeah red sox win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woot woot!!!!!!!!!!!


Bong rip time


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 30, 2013)

Man your not going to believe this my cable just went out not sure why yet, If that shit would of happened 5 minutes earlier I would of been pissed.. EDIT: It came back on


----------



## Foothills (Oct 30, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Bong rip time


 Wonderful idea, Going to get mine now !!  "Congratulations to the "Boston Red Sox" !!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Foothills (Oct 30, 2013)

Wish I was over in Boston tonight for the Festivities !!!


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm here homie!!!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 31, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> I'm here homie!!!!!


I see Ya Peach...


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 31, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> [video=youtube;7H8Cz9woC2A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H8Cz9woC2A[/video]


Nascar that's crazy


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 31, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Nascar that's crazy


It was supposed to air on TV during a nascar show a few months back. and it was pulled because the DFA(Drug Free America organization) made a big deal about it.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 2, 2013)

It's awful quiet over here...about time for some pics don't ya think?


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 2, 2013)

MD914 said:


> It's awful quiet over here...about time for some pics don't ya think?


Just one tonight Sorry been kind of busy


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 2, 2013)

I will get some more tomorrow when I water them


----------



## MD914 (Nov 2, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Just one tonight Sorry been kind of busyView attachment 2880160


Like the McDonalds commercial "I'm Lovin it"!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 2, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I will get some more tomorrow when I water them


Still can't rep you...I'm going on a rep adventure damn it...I'm gonna sling rep around all over this forum...be back later!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 2, 2013)

Love that flat canopy!


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 2, 2013)

Zen flat canopy. Healthy, green, and strong. I bet those trichs are throwing prisms something crazy. Nice shot, brother.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm back from my rep+ adventure!! It wasn't as easy as it sounded


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 2, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I'm back from my rep+ adventure!! It wasn't as easy as it sounded


You got me cranking up over with your rep comment And thanks...


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 2, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I'm back from my rep+ adventure!! It wasn't as easy as it sounded


For it was a journey that was to be wrought with peril. But, undetered, and consumed with the urge, neigh, the compulsion to spread the good word of reputation to the citizens of RIU, MD ventured forth, through the enemy scourge....bum bum BUMMM.

*Ahem* Sorry. Too much D&D as a kid.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 2, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> You got me cranking up over with your rep comment And thanks...


Seriously...I can't just rep+ somebody for whatever!! So I actually had to read through threads and rep the users who had awesome responses...then I went on a spree and hit "the gang" until it cut me off!! LMAO!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 2, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Love that flat canopy!


Thanks ADT. I love the canopy too, I'm growing with cfls so all of them are at same height so all the buds seem to get the same amount of light...


----------



## MD914 (Nov 2, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> For it was a journey that was to be wrought with peril. But, undetered, and consumed with the urge, neigh, the compulsion to spread the good word of reputation to the citizens of RIU, MD ventured forth, through the enemy scourge....bum bum BUMMM.
> 
> *Ahem* Sorry. Too much D&D as a kid.


Thats awesome!! But I'm supposed to be a villain here (Poison Ivy)


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 2, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Zen flat canopy. Healthy, green, and strong. I bet those trichs are throwing prisms something crazy. Nice shot, brother.


Thanks Pinworm ,I would say I'm really liking the way she is starting to frost up this early in flower, It's new to me...


----------



## Dogenzengi (Nov 2, 2013)

That looks like a Beautiful Plant!


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 3, 2013)

Dogenzengi said:


> That looks like a Beautiful Plant!


Thanks Dog


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;MeT2JTm8pbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeT2JTm8pbw[/video]


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 3, 2013)

Okay here are a couple pics of my two girls just before I watered them, The small one looks like she requires a little more nitrogen She's a big eater I guess


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Okay here are a couple pics of my two girls just before I watered them, The small one looks like she requires a little more nitrogen She's a big eater I guess View attachment 2881439View attachment 2881440View attachment 2881441View attachment 2881442


DAMN!!!! I may have to go on another rep+ adventure!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> DAMN!!!! I may have to go on another rep+ adventure!!


Save your reps for somebody that really deserves them, I'm just glad people like the pics.... and thanks


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Save your reps for somebody that really deserves them, I'm just glad people like the pics.... and thanks


He's running for Mayor


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> He's running for Mayor


Stew can you make me a banner LMFAO..


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Stew can you make me a banner LMFAO..


And can we get the Lorax (guardian of the trees) on it...the slogan should read "A friend with weed is a friend indeed" 
I'll be your campaign manager...you GOT THIS!!


----------



## bird dog (Nov 3, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Okay here are a couple pics of my two girls just before I watered them, The small one looks like she requires a little more nitrogen She's a big eater I guess View attachment 2881439View attachment 2881440View attachment 2881441View attachment 2881442


Hey bro...your girls and your pictures look fabulous! I'll bet they are starting to give off that tasty pungent smell by now (lol). Whatever you are doing...keep doing it, as it looks like they are very happy! I'll be putting some more pictures on my "Your Opinion..." thread probably tomorrow. I know you saw some of my outdoor girls, but I'm wondering if you had a chance to view my Indoor Solo Cup NL x BB Auto. She is truly big IMO for a solo grow, but I'd like your opinion. Bubblegum! Peace mon...


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 5, 2013)

King of the Arcade




Leader of Leaderboard









 *SxIstew*
got *2* times
the High Score of all time  *SxIstew*
with a score of *63*


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 5, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> King of the Arcade
> 
> 
> 
> ...






























*dlftmyers*
has played 
3 / 3
Games

*Final Score:
6030

*Completed

*eliminated*
Ha HA I suck at video games except for GTA lol


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 5, 2013)

I fucked up on simon. I was shooting for 250 but lost my place. DAMN TV! lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 5, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I fucked up on simon. I was shooting for 250 but lost my place. DAMN TV! lol


But you got the High score right?


----------



## shadyslater (Nov 5, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> King of the Arcade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stop showing off stew lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 5, 2013)

This little nug from my last harvest got me super stoned


----------



## beterthanjeff (Nov 7, 2013)

dl was a total noob till i taught him everything i know


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 7, 2013)

beterthanjeff said:


> dl was a total noob till i taught him everything i know


Hmmm Okay..,,,


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah I was kind of confused on that post, figured I'd let you take care of it before I say anything lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 8, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah I was kind of confused on that post, figured I'd let you take care of it before I say anything lol


No it's ok he's my nephew, He just started growing


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh shit. everyone's getting all FAMILY up in this bitch. 

HAHAHHA


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 8, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Oh shit. everyone's getting all FAMILY up in this bitch.
> 
> HAHAHHA


Hey i downloaded that program, Still haven't used it yet any tips on it?


----------



## main cola (Nov 8, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> I'm here homie!!!!!


 Homie don't paly that


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 8, 2013)

main cola said:


> Homie don't paly that


Used to love that shown In living color with Homey the clown


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 8, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Hey i downloaded that program, Still haven't used it yet any tips on it?


Yeah. work with the same picture over and over again but make sure you don't save over the original copy. The effects I gave the link to are insane. Try them all(I use color filter, bizarro negation , rainbow splitter, color splitter, and a few others just for color of buds if I am adding effects.


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 9, 2013)

Well this girl turned hermi on me, Oh well I'm going to let her grow out, I found one Banana that wasn't opened so I carefully removed it, I will be searching every day from here on out, That bitch was hidden I'm surprised I found it


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the herm but it looks beautiful and bomb still.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah I have to agree with ADT.. Bitch is looking great bro herm or not!  Keep it green buddy.. 


dlftmyers said:


> Well this girl turned hermi on me, Oh well I'm going to let her grow out, I found one Banana that wasn't opened so I carefully removed it, I will be searching every day from here on out, That bitch was hidden I'm surprised I found it View attachment 2888610View attachment 2888611View attachment 2888613View attachment 2888615


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Nov 10, 2013)

Haha... I noticed you was offline during the walking dead huh ?: Damn bro! I can't believe what's going on! Dude don't die! Don't want to give out his name incase anyone has yet to see it...


SxIstew said:


> Oh shit. everyone's getting all FAMILY up in this bitch.
> 
> HAHAHHA


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 10, 2013)

Haven't seen it yet


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 14, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Well this girl turned hermi on me, Oh well I'm going to let her grow out, I found one Banana that wasn't opened so I carefully removed it, I will be searching every day from here on out, That bitch was hidden I'm surprised I found it View attachment 2888610View attachment 2888611View attachment 2888613View attachment 2888615


Sorry to hear about the Eddie Murphy sitch, but the broad still looks awesome, brother...One nanner ain't the end of the world. If you can crop before she seeds, you'll have a super potent set of buds. All my best. Cheers, boyo.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Save your reps for somebody that really deserves them, I'm just glad people like the pics.... and thanks


I really like your plants and your pics , and the way you make them big so they are easy to see. Good job bro


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 15, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Sorry to hear about the Eddie Murphy sitch, but the broad still looks awesome, brother...One nanner ain't the end of the world. If you can crop before she seeds, you'll have a super potent set of buds. All my best. Cheers, boyo.


Thanks Pinworm Eddie Murphy lmao I remember when he got caught with that he/she. I haven't spotted any more nanner's as of yet but I got my eye out for them little bastards


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 15, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I really like your plants and your pics , and the way you make them big so they are easy to see. Good job bro


Thanks man I really appreciate that


----------



## MD914 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey you  How are the girls (cough cough)??  My pretty girl hermied on me too  I'm kinda stressing about it...she's def got a couple to 3 weeks to go and the triploid is probably a week or two (or more) behind that  I can't separate them sooooo...FUDGE!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 17, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Well this girl turned hermi on me, Oh well I'm going to let her grow out, I found one Banana that wasn't opened so I carefully removed it, I will be searching every day from here on out, That bitch was hidden I'm surprised I found it View attachment 2888610View attachment 2888611View attachment 2888613View attachment 2888615


Woah dlt ft myers!....I hvnt been over here for a minute.....that's a badaass plant man....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 17, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Okay here are a couple pics of my two girls just before I watered them, The small one looks like she requires a little more nitrogen She's a big eater I guess View attachment 2881439View attachment 2881440View attachment 2881441View attachment 2881442


Good fkn job man.....nice technique


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. This girl is finishing up pretty fast She is the smaller one of the two


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words. This girl is finishing up pretty fast She is the smaller one of the twoView attachment 2899064


How many weeks in is she? Did you sneak this one into flowering? Lol...I thought you flipped about the same time as me?


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 18, 2013)

MD914 said:


> How many weeks in is she? Did you sneak this one into flowering? Lol...I thought you flipped about the same time as me?


 Just Looked at my journal I think she is going on 7 weeks, My friend grew out the same bag seed that I gave him, It took him 8 weeks to finish flower It was a herm also But he didn't get any seeds and the smoke was awesome, It had a sour diesel smell to it, That's the only reason i grew this seed out


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Just Looked at my journal I think she is going on 7 weeks, My friend grew out the same bag seed that I gave him, It took him 8 weeks to finish flower It was a herm also But he didn't get any seeds and the smoke was awesome, It had a sour diesel smell to it, That's the only reason i grew this seed out


Yeah...I thought you flipped same time as I did...I'm just starting 7th week myself...that's one fast chic!! Wish mine would hurry up and finish...I'm sick of plucking nanners!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 18, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Yeah...I thought you flipped same time as I did...I'm just starting 7th week myself...that's one fast chic!! Wish mine would hurry up and finish...I'm sick of plucking nanners!!


 I think I got lucky I only had the one so far


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 18, 2013)

Some of the smaller popcorn buds


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 20, 2013)

This bud fell of my plant. How does she look? I know she still has about a week or two to finish up


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 22, 2013)

Frosty goodness. I vote smoke it. Popcorn's looking nice, brother. Getting close!


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 22, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Frosty goodness. I vote smoke it. Popcorn's looking nice, brother. Getting close!


Already done...


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;DoquKPpBH_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoquKPpBH_w[/video]

It's 5'oclock. Why are you so tired? What'd you do last night?........


~~~Thanks DBC, and Yabbo for these awesome vids. Was fun making 'em with ya~~~


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 29, 2013)

She Foxtailed on me but I don't care cause this bitch is some fire for sure.....


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 30, 2013)

How awesome would it be to be this person?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 1, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> This bud fell of my plant. How does she look? I know she still has about a week or two to finish upView attachment 2901763View attachment 2901764


That brings this oldie but goodie to mind........


luxsnonstop said:


> Tape wont work and I dont want to wood glue it


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 2, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> She Foxtailed on me but I don't care cause this bitch is some fire for sure.....View attachment 2911780


That's cool, mine last Winter foxtailed for me and it was kickin smoke also.


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 3, 2013)

dafuq you feedin that thing????? covered up in trichs!!!



dlftmyers said:


> Some of the smaller popcorn buds View attachment 2899519


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 4, 2013)

Just a little nug pic


----------



## bird dog (Dec 4, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Just a little nug picView attachment 2917421


Now dat looks right tastey to me. Hope you have something to hold you over untill she dries in a couple days. I hope you are doing as well as possible with your health issue. At least your taking care of it before it gets worse bro. Blue Mistic tonight! Peace


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 4, 2013)

Should of wore gloves View attachment 2917512


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 4, 2013)

That's NOT an excuse to walk around sucking your thumb all day tomorrow.


----------



## MD914 (Dec 5, 2013)

Im dyin over that new avatar...LOVE IT!!  

PS...nice nug!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 5, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Should of wore gloves View attachment 2917512


Edit: 10 minutes later


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 5, 2013)

bird dog said:


> Now dat looks right tastey to me. Hope you have something to hold you over untill she dries in a couple days. I hope you are doing as well as possible with your health issue. At least your taking care of it before it gets worse bro. Blue Mistic tonight! Peace


Thanks brother I'm sure i will be getting better soon...


----------



## MD914 (Dec 8, 2013)

Are you ready for some football?


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 8, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Are you ready for some football?


Paybacks Hmmmm? have to see what i can do about this lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## MD914 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 8, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


>


..............View attachment 2921878


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 8, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> ..............View attachment 2921878


Flippy cup legend!


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 8, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


>


I pick the third picture. It catches my eye for some reason....


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 8, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I pick the third picture. It catches my eye for some reason....


....................
.

.

.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 8, 2013)

Perfection


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 8, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Perfection


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 8, 2013)

Dude that's my girl!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 8, 2013)

10 characters


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 8, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Perfection


No, THIS is.
.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 8, 2013)

You're getting me off track bak lmfao


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 8, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> You're getting me off track bak lmfao


I wonder if she's got one of these shirts......


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;CSvFpBOe8eY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvFpBOe8eY[/video]


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 9, 2013)

This is going to get me F-up


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 9, 2013)

hahahahahaa NOT fun! lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 12, 2013)

this journal is waaaay off track.. I like it haha


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 17, 2013)

Okay my first non bag seed grow, Wish me luck, Shes soaking in water right now once she cracks I will put her right into the rapid rooter plug View attachment 2932190


----------



## MD914 (Dec 17, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Okay my first non bag seed grow, Wish me luck, Shes soaking in water right now once she cracks I will put her right into the rapid rooter plug View attachment 2932190


Is this the new journal you said you were starting??


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 17, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Is this the new journal you said you were starting??


Oh crap I keep forgetting lmao


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 17, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Is this the new journal you said you were starting??


Help me think of a title for this one please


----------



## MD914 (Dec 17, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Oh crap I keep forgetting lmao


I know...it's pretty funny


----------



## MD914 (Dec 17, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Help me think of a title for this one please


Do you get this way when you approach a chic for the first time too?  I'd eat you alive!!! LMFAO!! Give me a few...let me think about it...what are u growing in? Under?


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 17, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Do you get this way when you approach a chic for the first time too?  I'd eat you alive!!! LMFAO!! Give me a few...let me think about it...what are u growing in? Under?


 I'd eat you alive!!! LMFAO!! Really.. I thought i told you I bought a 400w? Its on the way, It was my x-mas present to me and thanks for helping me, Her final home should be a 5 gallon bucket or smart pot using FFOF soil


----------



## MD914 (Dec 17, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I'd eat you alive!!! LMFAO!! Really.. I thought i told you I bought a 400w? Its on the way, It was my x-mas present to me and thanks for helping me


Yeah...but I saw you talking to Dankster about what you should veg under?!?! Ok ok ok...like clumpy mascara...less is more  How about something simple...like "400 watt Cheese Berry Grow"


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 17, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Yeah...but I saw you talking to Dankster about what you should veg under?!?! Ok ok ok...like clumpy mascara...less is more  How about something simple...like "400 watt Cheese Berry Grow"


Your right i did say that sorry about that, I think im gonna buy the 400w 6500k M.H. bulb the one that comes with it is only a 4500k bulb, That's sounds like a good title to me, Thanks for the help I owe you one


----------



## MD914 (Dec 17, 2013)

Promises promises


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 17, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Promises promises


You ask and you shall receive https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/763831-400-watt-cheese-berry-grow.html


----------



## MD914 (Dec 17, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> You ask and you shall receive https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/763831-400-watt-cheese-berry-grow.html


Now THATS what I like


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 18, 2013)

I chopped this girl down today, She smells like lemons, I forgot to take pics before i chopped her but I have these ​


----------



## bird dog (Dec 19, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I chopped this girl down today, She smells like lemons, I forgot to take pics before i chopped her but I have these ​



Excellent job there bro. Is'nt this the same girl we have been watching? I'm glad to see you have some well deserved smoke for the Holidays. Thanks for sharing dude. Fresh Sour Diesel tonight. How about you?


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 19, 2013)

bird dog said:


> Excellent job there bro. Is'nt this the same girl we have been watching? I'm glad to see you have some well deserved smoke for the Holidays. Thanks for sharing dude. Fresh Sour Diesel tonight. How about you?


Yes this is one of them, I harvested one earlier and she was some Fire, I hope this one will be as well , Smoking on some unknown bag seed that is Fire, Thanks for stopping by B.D.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 20, 2013)

Big-big dab, then I stared at this pic for about a half-hour. Fucking awesome, brother.


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## roseypeach (Dec 21, 2013)

That is some dank ass bud my man...very nice!!!!!
ready for the big day?


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 21, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> That is some dank ass bud my man...very nice!!!!!
> ready for the big day?


Thanks Rosey, I guess I'm ready How about you?


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 21, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I guess and you?


hell no and I have no idea where or what I'm doing yet.
All the kids have flown the coop and Rosey has no coop to cook for no more LOL


----------



## bird dog (Dec 23, 2013)

Hope ya gots sum good smoke in da hand tonight! Wish yoyu all were here to share mine (lol). Are you smoking on your harvest yet dlf? BTW...how do you like my Gonja xmas tree?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


>


Shouldn't Pacino be holding a torch?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

bird dog said:


> Hope ya gots sum good smoke in da hand tonight! Wish yoyu all were here to share mine (lol). Are you smoking on your harvest yet dlf? BTW...how do you like my Gonja xmas tree?


BIATCH!
Don't rub it in!
I already made a post mine won't be cured for at least another 2 months.


----------



## bird dog (Dec 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Shouldn't Pacino be holding a torch?


Nio f**king way dude...he need a straw in his hand (lmao).


----------



## bird dog (Dec 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> BIATCH!
> Don't rub it in!
> I already made a post mine won't be cured for at least another 2 months.


If ya need sum love potion...holler pm dude!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

bird dog said:


> If ya need sum love potion...holler pm dude!


Thanks for the offer bro, but I'm just as happy, but more predictable with my Bourbon, and it doesn't affect my heart.
I don't smoke as much or often as some might think.
Besides, we can't do that here.........
RIGHT?!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## bird dog (Dec 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Thanks for the offer bro, but I'm just as happy, but more predictable with my Bourbon, and it doesn't affect my heart.
> I don't smoke as much or often as some might think.
> Besides, we can't do that here.........
> RIGHT?!?!?!?!??!?!



You know it was a joke...was just feelin you dude! I would never do that...I don't think (lol). Glad your doing good though!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

bird dog said:


> You know it was a joke...was just feelin you dude! I would never do that...I don't think (lol). Glad your doing good though!


Thanks bro.
It's just about like a family here.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

bird dog said:


> Nio f**king way dude...he need a straw in his hand (lmao).


I was kinda thinking like Devil's Advocate, but........View attachment 2939126


----------



## bird dog (Dec 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Thanks bro.
> It's just about like a family here.


You help make that happen my friend. With a few exceptions, I have made some great friends here that I hope to meet someday. You are one of them. Peace to yoy bro...


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 23, 2013)

bird dog said:


> Hope ya gots sum good smoke in da hand tonight! Wish yoyu all were here to share mine (lol). Are you smoking on your harvest yet dlf? BTW...how do you like my Gonja xmas tree?


I'm smoking on some Christmas bud ,Your girl looks awesome what was the weight? I didn't weigh my last harvest, I got 5 jars worth that's all I know.....


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 23, 2013)

I started a new grow Cheese Berry:400 Watt Cheese Berry Grow For anybody that didn't know yet, Not much really going on yet Day 1 of veg........View attachment 2939141 And a pic of some QWISO I made


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I'm smoking on some Christmas bud ,Your girl looks awesome what was the weight? I didn't weigh my last harvest, I got 5 jars worth that's all I know.....


I don't think this is a standard man, because mine weren't 'all they could be', being grown under CFL, but I was averaging 3/4 oz. or a little more per jar.


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I don't think this is a standard man, because mine weren't 'all they could be', being grown under CFL, but I was averaging 3/4 oz. or a little more per jar.


Nice Bak, I have a scale, I just had no need to weigh this harvest .....


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Nice Bak, I have a scale, I just had no need to weigh this harvest .....


I assumed you did, just giving an estimate, remembering the thread last year when everybody was comparing notes.


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## roseypeach (Dec 25, 2013)

*Merry Christmas Meyers!!!!!*


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 27, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> *Merry Christmas Meyers!!!!!*


 Thanks Rosey


----------



## bird dog (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year to ya bro! Keep looking forward. Peace


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 3, 2014)

bird dog said:


> Happy New Year to ya bro! Keep looking forward. Peace


Thanks B.D.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 9, 2014)

My Cheese Berry 17 Days.....


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jan 10, 2014)

Good Job bro!!  she's looking good.. I just updated the side by side with my* Green Crack* 


dlftmyers said:


> My Cheese Berry 17 Days.....


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Good Job bro!!  she's looking good.. I just updated the side by side with my* Green Crack*


Thanks bro....Your Green Crack looks super healthy


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## woody333333 (Jan 15, 2014)

18 bucks in new York maybe?........... I don't get it


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 15, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> 18 bucks in new York maybe?........... I don't get it


 Yep in New York and the beer is like 12 bucks


----------



## MD914 (Jan 15, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


>


I don't like baseball...it's boring...YAWN...I get sleepy just thinking about it....


----------



## MD914 (Jan 15, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Yep in New York and the beer is like 12 bucks


I swear I paid that much for a beer at Amway center...Magic game couple years back...but hell...YOU GOTTA DRINK!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Jan 15, 2014)

As a matter of fact...I think they should stop using all the performance enhancing drugs and start using some EXCITEMENT enhancing drugs...just sayin


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 15, 2014)

You didn't like the World Series?


----------



## MD914 (Jan 15, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> You didn't like the World Series?


Uh...no...when was that?


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 15, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Uh...no...when was that?


Alright i get it.... lmao


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 15, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Alright i get it.... lmao


I liked it........... wrong team won tho..........


----------



## MD914 (Jan 15, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Alright i get it.... lmao


I don't  When was it? LMAO...I may have been on a wine binge...and the World Series may have been the reason


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 15, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> I liked it........... wrong team won tho..........


.........Ha Ha Ha...........


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 15, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I don't  When was it? LMAO...I may have been on a wine binge...and the World Series may have been the reason


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_World_Series


----------



## MD914 (Jan 15, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_World_Series


Yeah...musts been the wine...lol...sorry I missed it


----------

